# The Adventures of Nick and Alex



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

State College Bromance


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

getting pulled over at 3 in the morning together was fun :facepalm:


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Bromance:heart:

Both looking so dope:thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

:thumbup:



NickBroderick said:


> getting pulled over at 3 in the morning together was fun :facepalm:


What'd they stop you for?

And it's cute two you pulled over together. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nick is that a ****ing bag on your roof?? Now I know why you need a sunroof.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nick is that a ****ing bag on your roof?? Now I know why you need a sunroof.


lol deff looks like a bag.

i remember nick already replacing his sunroof too..must of been a ****ty one


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

they pulled me over for rolling through a stop sign while me and alex were driving around.

that plastic bag looking thing is a clear vinyl that was put over my sunroof when my car was towed a couple weeks ago, i left it on because it stops any water from leaking in  until i get another sunroof.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You two need some g/fs…..:laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

we both have girlfriends, my girls name is alex, his girls name is nick.

problem?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> we both have girlfriends, my girls name is alex, his girls name is nick.
> 
> problem?


Stanceworks :shifty:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> we both have girlfriends, my girls name is alex, his girls name is nick.
> 
> problem?


hahahaha :heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha you guyssss
I would like to visit some day


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

wes! do it! that'd be awesome.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Believe me. Id love to come and party with you guys for a weekend!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll let you sleep with nick


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

sold


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lolwut:facepalm:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

=










:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That chia-pet's hair fell out all over the place.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the shot under the college 9 sign :beer::beer:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

thepirate said:


> That chia-pet's hair fell out all over the place.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> That chia-pet's hair fell out all over the place.


we didn't know what to do with it so we lit it on fire


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

deff plan on comming for a weekend now since my suspension is working 95%, deff would be cool if wes came down as well...b5 party


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Potheads?!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Definitely the cheesiest trailer I have ever seen. 






And yet, I'm jelly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i :heart: this thread


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Definitely the cheesiest trailer I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know looks pretty epic. I'd pay two buttons and some buttcrack lint to see it.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I don't know looks pretty epic. I'd pay two buttons and some buttcrack lint to see it.


send that and we'll make a legit video

501 vairo blvd
apartment #834
state college pa 16803


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James Himself said:


> i :heart: this thread


you, wes and hinrichs should all come hangout one weekend. it'd be so fun :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

5 stanced b5's cruising around a 40k student campus together ftw


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

IMPOSSIBRUE!! That would cause a chain reaction and the world would end.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Get a room you two... oh wait:laugh:

Great pics, nice rides:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

went on an adventure on my own after staying up all night, drove to a friends house, enjoyed getting vaporized and then played ssbb and nfl blitz, n64 :laugh:. left his house at 7:55 am and decided the morning light was nice. snapped a few pictures after fixing my broken camera at 3 in the morning.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im coming too. B5 party at nick and alex's house


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

cars look gorgeous together....Nick I am happy you went back to your old plate  I need to get my bro into a b5......but he drives a golf tdi :facepalm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> you, wes and hinrichs should all come hangout one weekend. it'd be so fun :laugh:


Make sure you have plenty of those shedding chia pets...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Make sure you have plenty of those shedding chia pets...


Im bringing extra chia pets


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill make sure to bring enough beer for myself since i dont play with those chia pets anymore


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You guys are so dumb. Those aren't chia pets! :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

We know bryan lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bryangb said:


> You guys are so dumb. Those aren't chia pets! :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


:what:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

...I was just kidding


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Ill make sure to bring enough beer for myself since i dont play with those chia pets anymore


Stay young dude!
Id love some chia...pretty sure I consumed more at h2o than ever before haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Stay young dude!
> Id love some chia...pretty sure I consumed more at h2o than ever before haha.


Wes I thought you were XedgeX?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of straight edge... This is one of my good friends newest tattoo. The goal was to offend as many straight edge people as possible. Why? Bc why not


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Nick I love your stance. I strive to stance like you


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

oprah winfrey = nick broderick

i forgot my password


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> oprah winfrey = nick broderick
> 
> i forgot my password


hahaha im sure theres ways to recover your password


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

by some act of god vortex refreshed a page wrong and remembered my password. wut.

**** oprah!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You should probably change your password:beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Wes I thought you were XedgeX?


eh


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> eh


hahaha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> eh


atta boy


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Life was starting to get stale.
Needed to change some things.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I'm up for joining this B5 party. I'll drive over from Beaver when I move up there. I'll be the only FL tag probably ha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Life was starting to get stale.
> Needed to change some things.


So you fell off the X?? :laugh:

Don't worry I went down that road to, there was a period in my life were I was wasted every day. Now I abstain, but for Jesus and not for the X. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> So you fell off the X?? :laugh:
> 
> Don't worry I went down that road to, there was a period in my life were I was wasted every day. Now I abstain, but for Jesus and not for the X. :thumbup:


 Like that


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so when is this gonna happen?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nick's toe :what:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Has your rear bumper always had that dent in it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damn and i thought my rear alignment was off.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my real toes


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

:what:


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know why, but when I opened this thread I actually _wasn't_ expecting to see a penis.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow..........this thread may get black holed.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:sly: 

just realized there was a dick in that picture.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

NickBroderick said:


> :sly:
> 
> just realized there was a dick in that picture.


 You didn't notice that when you posted it?  How many chia pets did you light on fire last night?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:screwy:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

losing your lower grille ftl


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I forgot that Alex also covers his boobies :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I forgot that Alex also covers his boobies :laugh:


Looks clean as hell too. I personally love the hood bra with the badgeless..no one really pulls it off.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I just threw a bra on my hood yesterday. And since my name is also Alex, I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Would it be not smart to keep my hood bra on during the winter?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep mine on all the time just because it's covering a dent. I wouldn't recommend it though. the paint under it looks pretty bad


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

True. I've had mine off for most of the rainy season here in FL, but when I get up there in Jan I wasn't sure what I was gonna do with it yet. 

I'm gonna need to really make friends with you all just in case I need some help workin on the car (which I know is inevitable lol)

We can throw a pelican blue into the santorin/dark blue group.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

where are you going in january?


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Beaver Falls.

Damn, just looked up Bethlehem. On the other side of the state. :banghead:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

meh well I'm in state college during the school year which is central pa.. Nick lives here too just to hang out


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Ohh gotcha. Well I'm sure I'll be up for some driving, checking out the state and what not. Gotta put quattro to use somewhere! 

I'm going to CCBC for air traffic control stuff so I'll be there until at least Dec. of next year.


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

i thought about getting an Mk3, but now that I see so many b5ers enjoy playing with chia pets as much as i do.. my decision has changed. license back = immediate b5


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Milan999 said:


> i thought about getting an Mk3, but now that I see so many b5ers enjoy playing with chia pets as much as i do.. my decision has changed. license back = immediate b5


why did you lose your license again?


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

f**ckin chia pets. :banghead::heart:


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

hahahaha i lost mine for the same thing, only two months though which allowed me to save money for a b5 :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

everytime i come into this thread i love yous more and more.


:heart:



no ****


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

7months.. the beautiful summer wasted. however i should have quattro back in time for snow :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> everytime i come into this thread i love yous more and more.
> 
> 
> :heart:
> ...


that was gay

don't come here anymore

:laugh:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> > im too familiar with this parking lot
> > whats good neighbors


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ayo kevin!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nick. you park like a jackass. :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

one of our new static projects


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:screwy:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


Jeans? I am disappoint.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My comment i said earlier still stands! Come to philly both of yous!


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Those masks were a nice touch.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

some of kielan's shots


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

God. :banghead:

Damn. :banghead:

Chicago. :banghead:

Weather. :banghead:

I've wanted snow since the last of it melted.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just saved all those pictures.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Those look really freaking great


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> one of our new static projects


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

damn son im jelly of the snow, im in BC and i dont have any yet


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

got home from work and decided to achieve what alex and i have talked about for awhile :laugh:



















they're together


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn good comparison of static vs air lol

Alex isn't THAT much lower


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nick's exhaust shield has less clearance than my car


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This is a bromance if i've ever seen one. :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn good comparison of static vs air lol
> 
> Alex isn't THAT much lower


:facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> :facepalm:


Oh yeah?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im making you guys rainbow stickers for christmas


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

bryangb said:


> This is a bromance if i've ever seen one. :beer:


it really is. sadly i live below these turds and i can tell you first hand....well, better i keep secret. dont wanna ruin it for the rest of you eace:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Really need to make it down there....

:heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> im making you guys rainbow stickers for christmas


i'm holding you to that. 

i wish everyone of you b5 *****s would come hangout. it would be a damn good time.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfjCyXmMZek


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

that video is crazyy.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ia4Dfyl0Zg

happy saturday :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Windows though nick? Commmon get a mac


I'll play...


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

mac all day with also running windows 7 when i have to do CAD stuff


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> that video is crazyy.


Just goes to show you can't trust minorities.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

jmullen324 said:


> Just goes to show you can't trust minorities.


:facepalm:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Windows though nick? Commmon get a mac
> 
> 
> I'll play...


alex has enough macs for the both of us :laugh:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> :facepalm:


Obviously joking:facepalm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup::heart::snowcool:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

so who wants to come to state college next weekend?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> so who wants to come to state college next weekend?


I wishh! Come up here for toys for tots. That'll motivate me to actually go.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> so who wants to come to state college next weekend?


If it wasn't my gfs sons bday id be up


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll come.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Who's got two thumbs and is jealous of the b5 scene out there? 


:thumbup::thumbup: Thiiiiiiiiiiiis guy


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

b5 scene? in PA or state college? alex and i are the only b5 "scene" here 

TALK TO ME GURL.


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> b5 scene? in PA or state college? alex and i are the only b5 "scene" here
> 
> TALK TO ME GURL.


thats all the scene you neeed :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i've been slowly fixing my cars problems.

blower motor a couple weeks ago, now i finally, after 14 months, have a fully closed/willnot****ingleakallovertheplace s4 sunroof.



















what should i do with the broken one?

also, the other night alex and i had an awesome experience with a b6 a4. it involved green medicine, blue HID's, orange sparks, 5 people in the other car and a lot of laughing.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we need to start recording videos

more snow in state college


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My sunroof if just sitting in my backyard behind my shed. Hopefully someone steals it. 

It'll prob sit there for a year


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bro hangouts.

alex, joe avant is calling me right now. i'm not gonna answer.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

so nick pitches?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

is that a new ding


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it was there when I got the car


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Nick....seen countless pictures of your car...still cannot believe how beautiful it sits man....she`s a keeper


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

From one Alex to another, PLEASE please please please fix that bumper!! Your avant is so sick besides the dent


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

And buff those tails! They look really faded


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

some day :facepalm:


----------



## fitteddownlow (Sep 27, 2011)

So im home with no weed to smoke, no bros to bromance and a euro plate that says ****... Now what?:banghead:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

This thread made me LOL.:laugh:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

needs more purple civic


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

rickyb5r said:


> needs more purple civic


x2


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

just read through the 9 pages about it on vortex in the h20 subforum. they hatin


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

kielan and nick pro took a few pictures with our cars
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistral938/


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I really need to take a drive up there


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

everyone should


----------



## fitteddownlow (Sep 27, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> everyone should


or everyone should come to philly and **** **** up


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey I'm from Philly! 
I wanna come up there.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i hope everyone from this section eventually comes here. that'd be incredible! and make sure to bring weed!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we actually never smoke


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i hope everyone from this section eventually comes here. that'd be incredible! and make sure to bring weed!


 That would be a ton of weed.


aledelic42 said:


> we actually never smoke


What do you do just look at it? People these days are so wasteful.:facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Theres no such thing as a ton of weed


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Theres no such thing as a ton of weed


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that is actually a picture of my room right now.

is it time for me to go get a pa system to put in my car? it might be. :wave:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> that is actually a picture of my room right now.
> 
> is it time for me to go get a pa system to put in my car? it might be. :wave:


I had one in an old truck I had. Best money i've ever spent. I can't even count the amount of times people tried kicking my ass. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

jmullen324 said:


>


I need some of this right now.:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> that is actually a picture of my room right now.
> 
> is it time for me to go get a pa system to put in my car? it might be. :wave:


Only if you mount it to the roof rack


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> bro hangouts.
> 
> alex, joe avant is calling me right now. i'm not gonna answer.


ouch nick, that hurts. Didn't even wanna come look at the new a4, I guess you true b5ers are a pretty exclusive group


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

nick what are you tire specs and what muffler so you have


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lighthelamp23 said:


> ouch nick, that hurts. Didn't even wanna come look at the new a4, I guess you true b5ers are a pretty exclusive group


hehehehe :heart:

i have 205/45 512's on the front, 205/45 ns2's in the rear. 512>ns2. the muffler is a magnaflow 14816.

ALEX my roof rack has been long gone, i miss it


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I really need to take a drive up there


I believe I will be meeting up there sometime soon...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

every member on vortex should come at the same time 

3 am last night:
chia cruise
pulled over for sparking in nick's car
bear crossing
cow staring
porcupine crossing
deer everywhere
bagels with nutella 
:sly:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

long, smooth, windy roads were worth every bit of trouble we ran into last night

:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im coming up soon boys.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

snapping dog necks LOLOLOLOL :facepalm:

i'm bored as **** now that everyone has gone home for thanksgiving.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Go home Nick.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Mom said you can come here.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## mikeymalice (Aug 31, 2010)

Yo that justice video was siiiick. 

You know what else is sick? Those b5s and that chia pet hurrr


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

rickyb5r said:


> ****ingloldogs


told ya it was cool.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

not many good adventures coming up for me  :banghead:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

that sucks...


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> not many good adventures coming up for me  :banghead:


Did your bag bust?



I am glad you guys rock the fish bowl look also.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll pull the strut out later and find out what happened.. going to have to send it to airlift to be repaired. hopefully it's repairable and not expensive 
sometimes I kind of want 35-50% tint..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn alex. Looks like the whole bag shifted. My friend sean's firestone rears did that when he tried to 3 wheel. His bag pretty much just fell out.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i have some work to do on my rears, i think the one rubs slightly on something


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

as alex and i mourn the temporary loss of his car, i decided to do some changes myself to hopefully ease the pain.





































LOL


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Raise her up?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

about an inch up front, didn't touch the back i was too lazy. probably gonna get it aligned and inspected sometime this week when i'm home and be done with it until the spring!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Has your alignment always been off? 
I need an alignment too.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you've seen the pictures of my toe in the rear. other than that everything was normal up front


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Nick whats that sticker on your windshield say? I never noticed. + I'm to lazy to stalk your thread.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

"Hood Rat Status" all day every day. our friend jake with the purple civic and mercedes had a bunch made. we'll get you one too baby k. I miss you and


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao baby k i never noticed your sig. that's awesome. :heart:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

seems like we have quite a few problems in common. F*cked up summer tires, out of alignment, but i have some bad wheel bearings, and i lost my spanner so i can't raise it up yet.:banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That sucks 

I've had to get my rears fixed twice. Both times were free but thats cause I bought them through Mason-Tech. I think Airlift fixed them both times and now Mason-Tech is out of business…not cool :facepalm:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

did you swap tires in a car wash? boss.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> did you swap tires in a car wash? boss.


I didn't even realize that. :what:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

also looks like alex is rockin a spoiler in that 2nd to last picture.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol. I was hanging out with jake at a gas station and he pulled that spoiler off his w126 :laugh: it's in the trash now









working on cars in heated car wash bays ftw

I didn't get to pull my strut out yet.. waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

moved in with girlfriends parents for a bit. they happen to have a heated 3 car garage with 0 cars and tons of junk. pushed a ****load of it to the side. guess who's parking in the garage now bitches. anything heated in the winter, winning:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

House I just bought has a heated garage, well one radiator but it's something, at my parents I just use a propane heater to take the edge off


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

rickyb5r said:


> moved in with girlfriends parents for a bit. they happen to have a heated 3 car garage with 0 cars and tons of junk. pushed a ****load of it to the side. guess who's parking in the garage now bitches. anything heated in the winter, winning:thumbup:


****ing his daughter and parkin in his garage :beer:


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> ****ing his daughter and parkin in his garage :beer:


Thats winning:thumbup:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> ****ing his daughter and parkin in his garage :beer:


like a boss


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:


too cold and windy to work on the car today. it's supposed to be nicer out this weekend though. my car will be sitting here for a little while..


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Your trim looks like fire, but your shift knob got to go. Do you have any performance mods?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll probably keep that knob forever. I have some performance mods but nothing exciting.. giac tune, ko3s, n75j valve, colder spark plugs, bigger silicone intercooler piping and turbo inlet pipe, forge 007, k&n air filter


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I'll probably keep that knob forever. I have some performance mods but nothing exciting.. giac tune, ko3s, n75j valve, colder spark plugs, bigger silicone intercooler piping and turbo inlet pipe, forge 007, k&n air filter


A cone or drop in k&n, hows your maf? Have you had any oil issues?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

drop in. my maf is ok as far as I know.. It burns some oil sometimes. I don't really ever drive it hard unless nick tries to race


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

lol, why did you go with the k03s, and not a k04? Cheaper, or someone gave you it for a good price?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

my previous turbo blew so I figured I might as well replace it with a ko3s instead of another ko3. didn't want to spend the money for a ko4. little did I know before pulling it out, I had a ko4 in it to begin with. I don't know why because the rest of the car was completely stock


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> my previous turbo blew so I figured I might as well replace it with a ko3s instead of another ko3. didn't want to spend the money for a ko4. little did I know before pulling it out, I had a ko4 in it to begin with. I don't know why because the rest of the car was completely stock


Did the car run properly when you had the k04 in there?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes. super aggressive if I wanted it to. for some reason my tune will go to ~27psi.. could have contributed to blowing the turbo  I have no idea how many miles were on that though


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> drop in. my maf is ok as far as I know.. It burns some oil sometimes. I don't really ever drive it hard unless nick tries to race


so every time we're in our separate cars? :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i like to tell alex at lights that "i used to **** your mother at this light back in high school"


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:

no thanksgiving vortex spirit this year without the turkey smiley? 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving guys :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

happy thanksgiving you fools!


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving all, we better start getting some snow for quattro fun.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

alex and i smoked a very large doobie and then threw my s4 sides on! woohoo!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

im jelly. 










of the doobie of coarse.
:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hate.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

brought my 19" monitor from home and now have dual screens. this is so much fun!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

You guys are such stoners hahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> You guys are such stoners hahaha


You say that like its a bad thing. I wish i had a best friend roommate with whom i can post pictures of our cars and just smoke blunts all day.

Mad jelly.
Im coming soon boys..me and my friend sean.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> You guys are such stoners hahaha


:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

treez:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

got out of work early, then headed back to my business of employment to give the old girl a bath and quick wax!





































oh wait










ok. :thumbup:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

wurkin at da carwash ya
looks like a good time


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You trust using those brushes?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

not sure why everyone says that

i spray the brush out before using it, my paint isn't brand new so i don't care enough


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

come smoke joe!


----------



## KinkySlayer (Feb 27, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Felix teh snake lolol




NickBroderick said:


> my real toes


I died hahaha...HAHAHA xD


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

did more work today. raised the front a bit and the rear came up as well, mud flaps on and s4 skirts fully installed.

no after pictures because it's dark! tomorrow perhaps










i need a new interior :thumbdown:










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjFwPUgzv9w


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

new transmission sounds better...


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

new car sounds better. i got pissed yesterday and slammed my hand down on my shifter and knocked the damn button off. ****ing tip and me being a bitch.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

more headliner/interior pictures?
opcorn:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> more headliner/interior pictures?
> opcorn:


that's all i got, alex randomly took that and it made my interior actually look nice!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> that's all i got, alex randomly took that and it made my interior actually look nice!


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
alex more pictures?:thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

no more pictures

I really want a mini cooper


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

**** the audi game mang. mini coupe playaz cult


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish...









:heart:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

i'd be game for a mini but last time I took a ride in one we could barely make it up a hill in Seattle when it was raining and hydroplaning on the freeway wasn't tight either.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

SomeDayS4 said:


> new transmission sounds better...


swap in a 30v and maybe go manual......

auto......because 12v


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gallhue said:


> swap in a 30v and maybe go manual......
> 
> auto......because 12v


my transmission is getting really bad... if i want to keep this car for any amount of time in the future i'd need to swap in a fresh tranny 

we'll see what happens!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

rickyb5r said:


> i'd be game for a mini but last time I took a ride in one we could barely make it up a hill in Seattle when it was raining and hydroplaning on the freeway wasn't tight either.


That's more tires than Mini :beer:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

That definitely could've been it. I mean the owner was a black kid and we all know they don't maintain dem whipz. jk
a month or so later the owner and a buddy were blowing up mail boxes with artillery shells and one went off in the car. whole thing was toasted in minutes


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

If you get me that sticker ill rep it all day. haha. Thanks, i even hyperlinked my sig for you:heart::heart:
Call me soon


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart: For alex


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

come back to us


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

My mom has a cooper S.. That thing is too much damn fun


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> My mom has a cooper S.. That thing is too much damn fun


Pics of said mom in minicooper?!








Im jk nic.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Pics of said mom in minicooper?!


x2




MarcMiller said:


> im jk nic.


 x0


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You people disgust me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> You people disgust me.


I knew that was coming.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> You people disgust me.


agreed. Lets get back to the dude loving talk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i thought we were all clear on this, wives, girlfriends, ex girlfriends, sisters, cousins, "just friends", and **** buddies are all in the clear.. moms, and grandmothers are not okay


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> agreed. Lets get back to the dude loving talk


Haiiiii wessssss :heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Haiiiii wessssss :heart:


:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> grandmothers are not okay


**** this forum then. :thumbdown:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ya'll *****s is gay


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

nick you suck:thumbdown:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

:beer: time


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

vortex needs a little bowl emoticon or something, all the alcoholics get to have all the fun and give eachother beer and the little stoners get left out


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

epic suggestion.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

........


















:what:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

6:03 am


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


>


You've got some VIP, JDM drifter, Mexican lowrider, and some euro all wrapped in one.

I :heart: it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

winter beard. who's got one?

:snowcool:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i just shaved mine

alex, did you space out the rears more or is it photoshopped like that muffler?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:
no beard for me

it's pulled out a little more. the original picture..










3 hours of sleep ftw


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> ........


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that beard is incredible and you're beautiful

i wish i could grow one


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


>


This picture is amazing. I think I'm in love.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

saturdayz and hip collages :sly:


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice. is that a frog in the pipe? looks like my kinda fun.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes he's a little guy that was acquired today, julie bought it before she came over for a saturday of laziness


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't smoke anymore but i still appreciate good glass work :thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh how I miss shenanigans. I might be moving to main campus BTW

Nick I split rent with you, and your bed:heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Alex do you hate pictures?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Alex do you hate pictures?


He must, I'm friends with him on facebook and idk wtf he looks like


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

is he the black one??
lol


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol. the black one's kielan




















:what:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

alex if your ever high and bored feel free to photoshop my car lol.
your good as **** at pshop.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish my car was europa


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

God damn mother f*cking potheads.


----------



## KinkySlayer (Feb 27, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> He must, I'm friends with him on facebook and idk wtf he looks like


i was just thinking that the other day hahaha


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

He's actually from another planet so he doesn't like to show others. They get jealous and then decide to try and poach him for his skin and hair to sell for millions of dollars...


BTW nick if you decide to swap your tranny, I think I have a guy down here who would do it for cheap. If you decide too.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

for real? HMMMMMMM...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i think im gonna do a day trip up to see you guys this weekend


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> for real? HMMMMMMM...


Yup. Hes a cool guy. Just rebuilds cars for fun on the side but has done both work on my A4, Gav's cruiser, Dad's 5.7 jeep, and soon to be helping out with some things on the B6 since he's got more tools than I do. But yeah i can shoot him a call sometime if you want.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i think im gonna do a day trip up to see you guys this weekend


do it dude! 

babyk that sounds pretty cool, once i get a few more things completed on my car i'll give you a call :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> do it dude!
> 
> babyk that sounds pretty cool, once i get a few more things completed on my car i'll give you a call :thumbup:


Id like to visit this winter :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you're always welcome wesley sir


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll get ahold of Alex and work out the details

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Baby Kito said:


> Yup. Hes a cool guy. Just rebuilds cars for fun on the side but has done both work on my A4, Gav's cruiser, Dad's 5.7 jeep, and soon to be helping out with some things on the B6 since he's got more tools than I do. But yeah i can shoot him a call sometime if you want.


Curious as to who that is.. Everyone around here is a hack as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Curious as to who that is.. Everyone around here is a hack as far as I'm concerned


 Just a family friend. Nothing more


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Just found out there is a NickBroderick that works at the medical marijuana dispensary next to my work hahahah. How appropriate?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> that beard is incredible and you're beautiful
> 
> i wish i could grow one


:wave:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> I wish my car was europa


what song is that?


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

gallhue said:


> what song is that?


Nneka - Heartbeat (Chase & Status Remix)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I think im coming up next saturday afternoon til sunday.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I wish my car was europa


This makes me want aledelic's car very badly.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

alex, i like your avant more:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> alex, i like your avant more:heart:


Check your FS thread.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I think im coming up next saturday afternoon til sunday.


id join you but i have a work party saturday :thumbdown:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

laaaaaame.

sounds good marc, bring weed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> laaaaaame.
> 
> sounds good marc, bring weed.


Haha oh you know me.
Im coming up to get the s4 **** so im crashinn


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you can have the leather couch on the balcony.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

come friday instead because I have to study a **** load for four finals monday and tuesday


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> come friday instead because I have to study a **** load for four finals monday and tuesday


I cant my friend works friday til 9 and sat at 9am. Hes done at 6 sat and off sunday!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

idgaf about your friend


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it's true he doesn't


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i cant this weekend! You all suck.

Nick im still coming up even if alex leaves.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You weedheads are out of control.

Toke a bong bros :laugh:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Nick have you seen this?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4631041130.200865.350817191130&type=1&theater


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahahahaha nick your famous!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahaha i saw that yesterday because one of my friends commented on it and tagged me in the post... pretty cool finding your car posted on a random fb page. 

edit: was there ever a "b5 tips and tricks" kind of thread on vortex? i feel like i remember reading through one a couple years ago.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahaha i saw that yesterday because one of my friends commented on it and tagged me in the post... pretty cool finding your car posted on a random fb page.


Tell me about it. Also, all i remember is on tips and tricks on az.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...40457766.53278.182463078466216&type=1&theater


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Needs racks and tints. :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

racks on racks on racks


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss cruising around


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wind noise


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, thats a badass pic


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

you guys look like you have a lot of fun. I need a b5 buddy near me


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> you guys look like you have a lot of fun. I need a b5 buddy near me


x2


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> x2


you get pics of you car on the alphards yet?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

everyone move to state college


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I always got weekends off probably be fun to go meet up with you guys.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> everyone move to state college


k. :heart:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

gear said:


> you guys look like you have a lot of fun. I need a b5 buddy near me


x3. Closest thing I have around here is Adam lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ww have the maost fun ever hahahaha furnk paots ftw **** you all but i lovw you


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> ww have the maost fun ever hahahaha furnk paots ftw **** you all but i lovw you


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

jesus christ i do not remember posting that at all.

:facepalm:

green>alcohol


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Drunk lurking vortex?


X2. 
Nick drunk is a sight to be seen in itself...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> green>alcohol


x2

remember when you fell asleep snoring on a girl with her DD tits out in your bed while your brother and I were conversing a few feet away in your bathroom?

LOL


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I cant ****ING wait.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> x2
> 
> remember when you fell asleep snoring on a girl with her DD tits out in your bed while your brother and I were conversing a few feet away in your bathroom?
> 
> LOL


nope.jpg

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Bahaha! Classic. I wish you were still in wyomissing Alex:/


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> you get pics of you car on the alphards yet?


Not yet. Car hasnt moved since I put them on. Was leaking a bit of oil that I need to check out whenever I have some spare time.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

do it!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i wish i actually installed my air.

those wheels however, are the new guys i'm getting for the upcoming spring


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

sell me your mercs


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you'll have to pry them from my cold, dead fingers if you want those wheels.


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i wish i actually installed my air.
> 
> those wheels however, are the new guys i'm getting for the upcoming spring


nick, please don't ever let kielan sit lower than you or alex. I feel like we will never hear the end of his 'lower it' rants 



NickBroderick said:


> you'll have to pry them from my cold, dead fingers if you want those wheels.


gallhue, don't worry bro as soon as he gets his new wheels ill steal the mercs for you :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You basterds. 
I wish you installed your air too but ohwell fu*k it.

Coils do the job for us broke nigs.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

:laugh::laugh:

2012 had better be the year of 19s


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

alex and i may have a little surprise for everyone come 2012...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

can't lose with 22s


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

welp, the cats outta the bag.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5W73HaVQBg&ob=av2e


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you gunna bag it though, Nick??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for showin us around, shawty


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Are you gunna bag it though, Nick??


most likely not, i regret selling a lot of my air stuff but i needed the money at the time. one damn day i'll own a bagged b5.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

studying


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Studying now...will be "studying" in bout half hour when I get out of the library.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Alex, what are the spec's on those corvette wheels? Did you need adapters?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

**** studying

17x9.5 et56. offsets after adapters et28/18. 205/45


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

turbwhistle said:


> Alex, what are the spec's on those corvette wheels? Did you need adapters?


Any corvette wheel will have adapters.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

find me adapters cheap. alex i know you have some crazy deal somehow.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

O rly?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

no not really. I paid $295 + shipping + shipping + weeks + weeks for mine from adaptec


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> you'll have to pry them from my cold, dead fingers if you want those wheels.


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

They stole a picture of your car again.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...40457766.53278.182463078466216&type=1&theater


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I just wasted 3 minutes of my life looking at some of the comments on that FB page. :facepalm:

:beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> no not really. I paid $295 + shipping + shipping + weeks + weeks for mine from adaptec


hahahahaha 

cool to see my car on another fb page! :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

they didnt have a problem with my mercedes wheels of the same style :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i saw that! and i saw needinganaudis car, and an old pchop of alex's sedan, it had 198 likes :laugh:

they have an entire album called "b5 coupe lol". go look at it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol Alex trollin the comments :laugh:


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

They had one of mine also, and some random russian guy tagged him self in it, i was heated.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

they must look through all the picture threads on vortex


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone need 5x112-120 adapters????
The guy I traded my vette wheels with is selling the adapters.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you know how much?
And on a side note since pretty much everyone posting here do te angles seem too extreme?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Does anyone need 5x112-120 adapters????
> The guy I traded my vette wheels with is selling the adapters.


Marc miller does


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Marc miller does


already messaged him


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nope!


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

oh lordy, im stoked to get coils but i dont think im gonna drop it as low as you guys lol.
i dont know how the F*CK you drive it around like that. mad skillz


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Does anyone need 5x112-120 adapters????
> The guy I traded my vette wheels with is selling the adapters.


Actually yea, I was thinking about land rover wheels for next year. What sizes?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

33/38mm


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Actually yea, I was thinking about land rover wheels for next year. What sizes?


**** you, i was just looking at land rovoer 18's this morning:facepalm:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

How much clearance do you have under your car with the 17s nick


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gallhue said:


> **** you, i was just looking at land rovoer 18's this morning:facepalm:


I'm going 19s :wave:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear said:


> How much clearance do you have under your car with the 17s nick


at the lowest point, where the exhaust shield hangs, i had maybe a 1/4". it dragged on anything not flat pretty much



















you can kinda tell in the first picture


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats a bitch height


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you can still see under it..


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> you can still see under it..


I never said it was low enough yet


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm going 19s :wave:


im with you!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> im with you!


I can't wait! I want to just barely tuck the rim. That's the dream


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> you can still see under it..




:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i want to tuck lugs


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

foreign cars? thasss erryday.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

just got some dank ****, I'll swing up to your hood and we'll get it in


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

why is it edited oooo emm geeee


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Bad picture but got to work with the lot empty


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey my cars low too!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It's easy to be low running 8.5 et45  :beer: :snowman:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> It's easy to be low running 8.5 et45  :beer: :snowman:


I'll be low on 10" wheels all around too


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm low in NYC, we should get all the cars together.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> I'm low in NYC, we should get all the cars together.


Im not low right now. Im around 24gtf.

Wont be low until new wheels get put on


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Im not low right now. Im around 24gtf.
> 
> Wont be low until spring


fixed it for you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be low on 10" wheels all around too


Saying it and doing it are 2 different things 

Although I would love to see it done.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'd also love to see it! i can't wait for spring, i feel like 2012 is gonna be the year where everyones cars are pretty top notch...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Ill be low enough. Should have a decent stretch so i can roll low without worrying about rubbing to much.

I wanna be low but practical.
Driving my car to shows at mu old height beat my car to sh*t. My control arms are blown but im gonna try to make them last.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what et are you going to run on a 10 on the front without running too much?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be low on 10" wheels all around too


10" with some crazy stretch? No thanks. I would rather see low with huge tires.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 10" with some crazy stretch? No thanks. I would rather see low with huge tires.


Huge tires looks retarded and makes it harder to roll low.

Big tires on a low car is a dumb idea.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> what et are you going to run on a 10 on the front without running too much?


Im not sure honestly.
Im debating on using all the 1.5" lips im getting or just the rears.

I want the same offsets as JamesHimselfs car on the sawblades.

Ill figure it all out.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Huge tires looks retarded and makes it harder to roll low.
> 
> Big tires on a low car is a dumb idea.


What's the widest tire you would run at 23"? I'm curious because I refuse to run anything smaller than 225, except for my stock sized snows


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those were 9.5s though, same offsets would mean you'll poke 6mm more. I guess it's do-able, but I think meats tires a la a Mini or Lotus would look cool...although our cars don't really scream "motorsport" as is, lol.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What's the widest tire you would run at 23"? I'm curious because I refuse to run anything smaller than 225, except for my stock sized snows


Im at 24" right now on 205/55s


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Slamming your car and "refusing" to run smaller tires for more stretch/clearance is honestly the dumbest thing i've ever read on this forum. And I frequent the mk5 forums. Think about that.

Why would you want to beat up your fenders? :screwy:

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Slamming your car and "refusing" to run smaller tires for more stretch/clearance is honestly the dumbest thing i've ever read on this forum. And I frequent the mk5 forums. Think about that.
> 
> Why would you want to beat up your fenders? :screwy:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Couldn't of said it better


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Change the offset and wider tires is not a problem.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Change the offset and wider tires is not a problem.


Weren't you the one who smashed his fender to **** making a simple turn into a parking lot? 

No argument there about offsets. If you're running a higher offset with the wheel tucked in 2" smaller tires aren't really necessary. I thought we were discussing more aggressive set-ups. :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Weren't you the one who smashed his fender to **** making a simple turn into a parking lot?
> 
> No argument there about offsets. If you're running a higher offset with the wheel tucked in 2" smaller tires aren't really necessary. I thought we were discussing more aggressive set-ups. :beer:


PSH! That totally was not me! Deny! Deny! Plead the fifth! 

I'm much more of a tucked man anyways. Eventually I will work on the amg's so they tuck in the rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its gonna be harder to tuck wider tires though. Very little clearance for tuns. I'm on a 205/40 on an 8" wheel with an et of 33 and I rub the crap out of my some what rolled fenders when I turn into my driveway or make u-turns.

Meaty tires look good when they aren't tucked and the only time I've seem them look good is on a Porsche or something awesome like that. 225 would be as big as I'd go personally.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Its gonna be harder to tuck wider tires though. Very little clearance for tuns. I'm on a 205/40 on an 8" wheel with an et of 33 and I rub the crap out of my some what rolled fenders when I turn into my driveway or make u-turns.
> 
> Meaty tires look good when they aren't tucked and the only time I've seem them look good is on a Porsche or something awesome like that. 225 would be as big as I'd go personally.


I was et20 with 205/40 on 18x8...and well we know how my drivers fender is 
...well that and 215/45 on 17x9.5


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> I was et20 with 205/40 on 18x8...and well we know how my drivers fender is
> ...well that and 215/45 on 17x9.5


Yeah imagine a 225 on that wheel :facepalm:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Actually yea, I was thinking about land rover wheels for next year. What sizes?


Almost picked up a set of 19" lr4 wheels for $225 on craigslist the other day..decided against it because I'm a bitch. :facepalm:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brand New
Studying for exams
Weed

:thumbup:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

b5 meet at state college......down


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Me, alex, and my friend sean are driving up saturday.

Dutchie date.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Me, alex, and my friend sean are driving up saturday.
> 
> Dutchie date.


too bad im in ri in wes country


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish I could run bigger tires without much fender work..

I'm surprised this thread still exists on vortex


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

elessdee


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

shhh


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats the name of my new gang, nothing illicit:laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys are like superstars. The threads never gonna die.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:

back at home for winter break. still waiting for my strut to be fixed


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea.. My fenders are ****ed, run smaller tires or raise it /thread


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> back at home for winter break. still waiting for my strut to be fixed


just getting another one like you had or did you get the new rears like i have?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yea.. My fenders are ****ed, run smaller tires or raise it /thread


you can't end our thread



.:Hinrichs:. said:


> just getting another one like you had or did you get the new rears like i have?


they're putting a new sleeve on my strut. I wish I was getting the b5 rears


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> too bad im in ri in wes country


:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sick camber bro :beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Almost picked up a set of 19" lr4 wheels for $225 on craigslist the other day..decided against it because I'm a bitch. :facepalm:


Shoulda have! Land rover wheels seem to be very cheap though


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> back at home for winter break. still waiting for my strut to be fixed


Damn, I'd hate to go without my car for that long.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

StanTheCaddy said:


> Damn, I'd hate to go without my car for that long.


it's okay he had mine :thumbup:

only half of his heart was broken.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> it's okay he had mine :thumbup:
> 
> only half of his heart was broken.


Not too bad then :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Any of you guys ever been to the yuengling brewery?


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Will you sell the mud guards?


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I wish I could run bigger tires without much fender work..
> 
> I'm surprised this thread still exists on vortex


pff this thread is like half the reason i frequent vortex lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gear said:


> Any of you guys ever been to the yuengling brewery?


Friend of mine went. He's a big yuengling fan. I want to check out the Troegs brewery some time :beer:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> you can't end our thread


:laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Anybody know how the roads are by there suppose to go Saturday morning


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gear said:


> Anybody know how the roads are by there suppose to go Saturday morning


I texted him. He doesn't remember. I'm almost positive he was probably drunk :facepalm::beer:

I'd take it easy though..


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i know a buddy that's been. i'll ask him real quick.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks nick. Pretty excited to go there just nervous for my car


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

he went to the one in tampa :/ 

he said the roads there are nice though! haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

just stay out of the left lane, and watch the bridges


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

good to know. hopefully its not too bad


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

alex do you have any pictures of your trunk set up?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

+ a black suede box cover


----------



## kriptonik. (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Bazooka. 

Bump some Too Short on that ish.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

s'ing a b with m&m looking through old pictures


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it might look something like this

LOL


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bout to do the same with...

BirthControl


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Water killed the MacBook. Haven't lurked in a minute. Diz tite doe


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wesley Shean come join us and bring the birth control


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

We're all watching the notebook


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I know I didn't get an invite but I'm so jealous that's my favorite movie.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm just going to stay home.. This got weird


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

kriptonik. said:


> Nice Bazooka.
> 
> Bump some Too Short on that ish.


You all too high to notice this? :facepalm:



....or was he kidding?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

"doesn't that make you want to cry?" - nb
"it makes me wanna smoke" - mm


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

nb rolls blunts like this in state college


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> nb rolls blunts like this in state college


Holy ****, I'm in the wrong region... fml.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

curb > b5

:facepalm:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn that sucks man. Your car is a little easier to do the pan in though rite?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't get it. What did you break and how did you hit the curb?

Was this before or after that fatty blunt? :sly:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

parking lot snow drifting?  I hope I don't do that!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i wish me and alex seen it =[
we left nike and zack alone for 2 minutes and this happened. 

curbs:banghead:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

100% sober

not drifting

i simply did not see the curb because of the snow  :banghead:

the oil pan is ****ed, the rad support is ****ed, obviously my valence is as well and my bumper has some nice cracks and breaks in it. i was supposed to drive home in 5 days for christmas. looks like i'll be taking a bus now.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

If you want nick I have kind of a ****ty black bumper it just has holes like where the plate was and it's got scrapes.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> 100% sober
> 
> not drifting
> 
> ...


Damn. :thumbdown:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> 100% sober
> 
> not drifting
> 
> ...


Damn dude.
Side note,..how long you going to be home for??


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'll be home for 10 days, wanna hang?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yahh dude


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'll text you when i'm home :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So who else is actually going to go to state college? If I'm there twice before anyone else comes me alex and nick will be very upset.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I move to Beaver Falls on the 3rd. I have 4 day weekends once classes start so I'll plan on coming over for the drive possibly, once I'm settled in and what not


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I plan to actually make it up very soon


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im going to plan for late January I think.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im going the 2nd weekend in jan i think.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

id tag along for that but ill be moving


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

we all need to take a trip around the same time...pref a weekend. we could always wait until the weather gets nicer and we have summer wheels on. 

just a thought:beer:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Having a b5 get together at state college?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you should join gear :wave:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm down. Just let me know when. Names David. Always forget to put my name up


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

we'll keep everyone posted! i'm forever going to call you gear, david.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

is this going to be a winter mode meet? either way I hope it happens


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

marc miller is a good man

"if that is a good price and you can get a loan, probably a good idea." - the old man.

this christmas could be bittersweet :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i love my winter mode.
alex you make my paint look amazing even when dirty.

i cant wait to come back


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

gears cool dont matter just let me know I usually got weekends off just have to warn you I travel heavy with yuengling especially since its dirt cheap in pa
im in winter mode dont think im gonna raise or change the wheels

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

and my new shifter handle just have to drill out the bottom and put a nut or riv nut maybe this weekend.

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> gears cool dont matter just let me know I usually got weekends off just have to warn you I travel heavy with yuengling especially since its dirt cheap in pa
> im in winter mode dont think im gonna raise or change the wheels
> 
> Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr


Love it. :snowcool:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Can betty join?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

neil and betty are first on the list, every time.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> gears cool dont matter just let me know I usually got weekends off just have to warn you I travel heavy with yuengling especially since its dirt cheap in pa
> im in winter mode dont think im gonna raise or change the wheels
> 
> Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr


so good.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it possible to get facelift fender side markers in amber or is that a vinyl overlay?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> neil and betty are first on the list, every time.


yes



Taj Franz said:


> Is it possible to get facelift fender side markers in amber or is that a vinyl overlay?


 probably just vinyl or paint. I used stained glass paint on my corner lights before and they came out fine


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

reminds me i wanna paint myne...just keep forgetting to look for the paint

seeing gears car i kinda wanna get some alphards..theres a guy selling a 9.5 square set i think


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Taj Franz said:


> Is it possible to get facelift fender side markers in amber or is that a vinyl overlay?


I painted mine.. No oem options that I am aware of


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I painted mine.. No oem options that I am aware of


same


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

side note: what do you all use for an ice scraper/snow brush? I was looking at the Audi ones from ECS...?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

vr6pwns_me said:


> side note: what do you all use for an ice scraper/snow brush? I was looking at the Audi ones from ECS...?


ive been using a credit card which is working very well, but only for frost so far


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

lol nice. but when it gets a little more serious, and with snow accumulation, what is best because i dont wanna use a brush that will be scratching my paint


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

for actaual snow i have this foam snow brush thing that works very well

http://www.autosportcatalog.com/ind...e=8733028758&gclid=CNiM96H5kK0CFUQRNAodHgMkmA


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I wear gloves and use my hands. Any type of brush scares me. :beer:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I wear gloves and use my hands. Any type of brush scares me. :beer:


i do the same thing... and spray rain x on the windows that way the snow doesnt turn to ice and is impossible in the mornings.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine are also paint with krylon French tint or w.e it's called no one amber option


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Sell me your alphards


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Baby Kito said:


> Sell me your alphards


Throw me an offer or have any wheels your looking to get rid off?


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't owned a set of wheels in my life ha! But I will PM you after X-mas if you still have them. Suspension, then wheels.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

My suspension may be for sale also


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Neil since 18s are almost small for your b6 monster maybe you should get the 23" maybach alphards


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdman might have had them or sale had he not bitched out on buying that thing. 

I guess 8 million was a little pricey for him :beer:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Birdman might have had them or sale had he not bitched out on buying that thing.
> 
> I guess 8 million was a little pricey for him :beer:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What engine comes in that thing


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

1.8t


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahahahaha

so uhh... whenever this guy replies to my email i'm gonna take this limo for a test drive, and then buy it. merry christmas to me?!

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/2741190543.html


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> so uhh... whenever this guy replies to my email i'm gonna take this limo for a test drive, and then buy it. merry christmas to me?!
> 
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/2741190543.html


cant wait to go and look at that with you :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i asked the guy if i could check it out this friday. we'll see what he says, would you be free?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish I could check that out with you.. I so badly hope you get it. I'll sit in the back every time we b cruise. with scissors in my back pocket


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you can only put the scissors in your pocket if i rip off the corvette emblem on your wheel eace:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

or your 22" tis centercap 









edit: I saw what you did there


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im d for b cruisin


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i could fit julies entire gymnastics team in the trunk if i get this car.






...




















:laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

or four 15" subs, 12 amps, two tv's, xbox, snes, aquarium


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i asked the guy if i could check it out this friday. we'll see what he says, would you be free?


yessir


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gear said:


> What engine comes in that thing


Twin turbo 6.0l v12 good for around 700hp :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> or four 15" subs, 12 amps, two tv's, xbox, snes, aquarium


that sounds better


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

As long as theres family guy


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

**** family guy.

what headunit do you have marc?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> **** family guy.
> 
> what headunit do you have marc?


 Pioneer AVH 3300BT


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i doubt it can because pioneer loves blue, but can you change the colors of the backlight?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i doubt it can because pioneer loves blue, but can you change the colors of the backlight?


Yupp it has a lot of custom colors.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

WELL **** ME SIDEWAYS. i'll probably get that eventually then.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks alex.










:heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nick...so S8's are like 10-12g...should prob just get that instead and be a ****ing baller.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i would but i don't feel like paying 10 - 12 grand. i figured an A8L is more baller than a regular A8, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

nick. Those seats look like heaven. Sex tastic


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

if they're half as comfy as your recaros i'll be happy


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Hayley thinks my seats are uncomfortable sometimes but I feel like I'm constantly bring hugged by the recaro goddess


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Too bad D2s dont come with the W12. Then you could have gangster Transporter status


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

750 of them came with it

found out today my car is totaled. no more europa b5


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> 750 of them came with it
> 
> found out today my car is totaled. no more europa b5


How's it totaled?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

over $4,000 in damage, and that's just what the guy could see. he didn't even tear it apart. apparently i ****ed up a lot of stuff...

he said the damage goes from the front bumper all the way down to the rear. exhaust is mangled, tranny and oil pans are both fubar, rad support and subframe were also K.I.A. along with my lower control arms. i think that's all he said from what i can remember.




























but... alex has some good news


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bummer :thumbdown:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

How ****ing fast were you going?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

maybe 10mph? parking lot speed right after taking a turn, so nothing crazy... but i was accelerating as it happened which didn't help anything


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> over $4,000 in damage, and that's just what the guy could see. he didn't even tear it apart. apparently i ****ed up a lot of stuff...
> 
> he said the damage goes from the front bumper all the way down to the rear. exhaust is mangled, tranny and oil pans are both fubar, rad support and subframe were also K.I.A. along with my lower control arms. i think that's all he said from what i can remember.


I bet 90% is previous wear and tear lol.

I think I should buy this and bring it back to life.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together


better news.. my car's back alive


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I bet 90% is previous wear and tear lol.
> 
> I think I should buy this and bring it back to life.


that's what i was telling him hahaha. he was explaining how my subframe is all dented and i told him it's been like that for awhile now.

alex let's go back to your house soon, i miss bethlehem and your family


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I think I should buy this and bring it back to life.


i'd happily sell it to you buddy! if you're serious let me know.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright, throw the S4 seats in the trunk, I'm gunna fix that bitch up lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So whats next?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im confused what happened?


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Aledelic I've seen your car on race st. a bunch of times by where I work, love it. I used to have an indigo blue mk4 gti that was slammed but just traded that for a santorin a4, you may or may not have seen both.:beer::beer:


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

i bet theres gonna be a lot of chia pets getting burnt in memory of it :thumbdown:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

98GonnaHate said:


> i bet theres gonna be a lot of chia pets getting burnt in memory of it :thumbdown:


Theres ALWAYS a reason to burn chia pets.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> So whats next?


going to check out an 01 a8l tomorrow. i have about 8 grand to play with for a new car, but the a8l is number 1 on my list.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

get this one:heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that's beautiful

d2 > d3

the d3 is really nice and fancy, but it looks too new and normal. the d2's overall look is so much more gangster


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed you get a D2….I'll be so jell.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> that's beautiful
> 
> d2 > d3
> 
> the d3 is really nice and fancy, but it looks too new and normal. the d2's overall look is so much more gangster


Good luck with it man. I always wanted to bag a d2. Fun cars


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

a8l would be so sick dude. Air this time around?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

We should all get d2's. They're just like enlarged fancy b5's


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> We should all get d2's. They're just like enlarged fancy b5's


This is a good idea, I support it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> This is a good idea, I support it


x2


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

air would definitely happen. until then i'll be riding high and stock and loving it 

this is the car i'm going to look at tomorrow. looks very promising, an hour and 45 minutes away. i'm excited to be shopping for a new car and i'm glad you all like the idea!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Whoa that's cheap. It's hard to find a decent 01 for under 10k around here.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

128k is the only thing that could be better, i think that's why it's so cheap. every other one i've seen with 95 - 105k is usually 500 to 1000 more


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im sure i dont need to tell you this, but the trans in those things are a pretty big problem.. and pretty expensive to fix

i almost bought a d2 earlier this year.. i checked it out and was pretty clean, but the guy didnt have any service records, and it had nearly 150k on it with the stock timing belt, he seemed very unworried about it, i told him it was a ticking time bomb, and he informed me it wasnt his problem it was the new owners.. so i walked away


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Blah, beat me to it^ They do go for next to nothing once the transmission goes..

Nick B..if you do end up picking up a a8 you better put the build thread in here.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i've heard the horror stories. i guess all i can do is hope for the best. did you test drive the d2 nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea i did


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

how was it


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I almost bought an Irish Green S8, '01 if I can recall. Had some tranny problems so I didn't want to mess with it. SUPER nice cars though...


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> We should all get d2's. They're just like enlarged fancy b5's


****ing right. s8's are hard as ****


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So now the new things gonna be a d2 meet at state college.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Ugh, I'm so pissed I really didn't look into D2's when I got my 4! It is definitely a long tank though, which is a good thing. 

But yeah, grab that thing and I'd love to start taking pics of everyone's cars when I get up there!

Also like someone said, put the build thread in here, it's close enough to a B5 and the A8 forums are DEAD


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'll just post updates in this thread  heading out now with my brother to check it out, there's actually another one 20 minutes from that dealer so i have two to look at today.

it won't be much though, i'm just going to keep it as clean as possible, bags + twinkies and i'm done!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

too bad keith (tifun) isnt around anymore.. he can tell you his horror stories of his a8 he got.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i liked it alot.. would have loved to beat around in that every day, i dont know what there was anything wrong with the trans.. but i did not like it, felt sloppy.. then again i hate automatics in general


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> then again i hate automatics in general


This




Coming from an AUTO rx8 i think all automatic trans' suck ass. Its prob just my hatred of my rx8 on other cars. Either way they are ****ty cars.






Sorry nick


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> i liked it alot.. would have loved to beat around in that every day, i dont know what there was anything wrong with the trans.. but i did not like it, felt sloppy.. then again i hate automatics in general


This auto trans likes to grenade itself (ask me about my a6 lol). But a swap would be crazy, 6 speed A8 would be badass


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

doored454 said:


> Aledelic I've seen your car on race st. a bunch of times by where I work, love it. I used to have an indigo blue mk4 gti that was slammed but just traded that for a santorin a4, you may or may not have seen both.:beer::beer:


pictures of your cars?


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> pictures of your cars?


You've probably seen all of 'em haha, I work at crafco.

old:









new:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! is that andresito's old car?








if so, I always really liked it. your truck too?


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Get the hell out, I guess it is! Haha, I got it off a dude south of philly on here, it was for sale for a long time. His name was zoomzoom something. I love the car, the front lip isn't on it anymore and it's on steelies. I got the big brake kit and the hamann wheels with it too but the wheels are getting powdercoated in a couple months...they're pretty beat up looking these days. I also put the black version of those headlights in because the mounts were all broken on the old ones. I traded the mk4 that I did the Frankenturbo setup on straight up for the A4.

Yeah I've had the truck for a few years, custom frame from cab back, motor work.. everything done by myself. Drags doors.:beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm jelly


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha don't be. Thanks for finding me the previous owner, kinda cool to see old pics of the car from years ago.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

doored454 said:


>


That rear looks fancy in that truck. Anymore pictures? I love truck bag setups


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The black a8 on Nues is gorgeous :beer:


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi75073256 said:


> That rear looks fancy in that truck. Anymore pictures? I love truck bag setups


Tons and tons of pics, full build and rebuild below. Sorry to Jack this thread haha.

http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f30/project-doored-454-not-an-s10-393787/index26.html


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

doored454 said:


> Tons and tons of pics, full build and rebuild below. Sorry to Jack this thread haha.
> 
> http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f30/project-doored-454-not-an-s10-393787/index26.html


Yes! Now I have something to read this weekend :beer:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

These have been for sale here for a minute.
http://anchorage.craigslist.org/cto/2736451832.html
http://anchorage.craigslist.org/cto/2761869804.html
http://anchorage.craigslist.org/cto/2760985034.html


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

that is awesome and I hope you have similar plans for the audi :laugh: no worries about thread jacking. this is probably one of the least on topic threads still around here anyway

I think nick's only looking for facelift d2's. or maybe an allroad or something else if the right a8 doesn't show


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Allroads are great. that'll last him a while. I'm not sure how I feel about my next car. Newer model or a late s4. D2's are amazing when done right, aka bagged.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

checked out a couple d2's in CT today, no luck, not what i was looking for.

there's a couple more to check out and some really nice ones around state college, so even if i don't get one while i'm home i'm definitely going to get one. there's an absolutely MINT one in western mass that i emailed a few days ago, hadn't heard from him but i found another ad he posted with his number so i left a message. 

this car.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

the fuck is up with those seats ?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

What about the seats?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you mean the two tone look to them? not sure, looks normal to me.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

They have a weird shade.. Almost looks faded


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

They're definitely two toned. Thats very odd.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it's too uniform to be faded but it's definitely interesting... i like the whole color scheme of that interior. reminds me a bit of wes's :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

merry xmas to everyone


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas :snowcool:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

merry christmas b5 brothers!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

How's the a8 hunt


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i've looked at three so far with no luck. still searching!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

went on my own adventures today with james and zack :snowcool:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

cheating on me n' ****.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

IMG_0698(2) by ZVincler, on Flickr

IMG_0699(2) by ZVincler, on Flickr

IMG_0651(2) by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Alex, im sorry...but please fix that rear bumper


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wish I coulda stayed, damn work. :thumbdown: Cars look good. Need a meet in the afternoon hours haha.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Alex, im sorry...but please fix that rear bumper


This. :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

All the cars were looking fresh though :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

not many of mine turned out well, i was shaking too much in the garage to get good shots:snowcool:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> not many of mine turned out well, i was shaking too much in the garage to get good shots:snowcool:


P****


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah I need to fix that puncture.. I wish the bumper was more simple to remove. anyone know of a good product that would let me successfully pull it out? I tried using suction cups that were meant for that.. maybe I could find stronger ones

I'm liking the other pictures. finally have some of my car driving


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Alex, im sorry...but please fix that rear bumper





bryangb said:


> This. :beer:





aledelic42 said:


> yeah I need to fix that puncture..


f*ck all of that!
dont let the haters try to change your mind :heart:
lol


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol try to change my mind on fixing it? it's not like I want it to be there


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahaha whatchuknowboutkeepinbigol'dentsinmybumper

i'm looking at this car today. if it's fine i'm buying it. i'm sick of being car less!

http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/i...ke_modelASC&mis_search_type=both&cardist=5264

it's no a8l, but i've always wanted an a6 avant


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> yeah I need to fix that puncture.. I wish the bumper was more simple to remove. anyone know of a good product that would let me successfully pull it out? I tried using suction cups that were meant for that.. maybe I could find stronger ones
> 
> I'm liking the other pictures. finally have some of my car driving


what if you heated it enogh with a heat gun and pushed from behind? im just not good with anything like that



NickBroderick said:


> hahahaha whatchuknowboutkeepinbigol'dentsinmybumper
> 
> i'm looking at this car today. if it's fine i'm buying it. i'm sick of being car less!
> 
> ...


just as cool as an a8, well if you bag it


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> what if you heated it enogh with a heat gun and pushed from behind? im just not good with anything like that



This works, normally works best right after the dent happens though. I had a big dent in a similar spot on the rear bumper of my WRX, spent a few minutes with a heat gun and pushed it out from behind. It wont be perfect, but its a lot better.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

98GonnaHate said:


> f*ck all of that!
> dont let the haters try to change your mind :heart:
> lol


We're not haters. It's a dent. I don't think he Likes it there either.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

he would push it from behind but he has to take the bumper off first. thats the problem he has


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

We should have another gtg like that. Maybe this time i wont get sick the night before. ****ing food poisoning blows.

I think we should have a gtg when we all have our summer **** on. My cars boring as hell the way it is right now.

Pics looks great.
Alex you should probably lower it though


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i bought a c5 avant


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbup: Looking forward to seeing what you do with it


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i bought a c5 avant


The one above? :beer::beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the one i posted the link to

it's getting brakes all around (pads + rotors), timing belt and everything that goes with it and the front + rear bumpers resprayed before i pick it up saturday. that sold it for me right there!



















very little wrong with this, drives flawlessly and the suspension feels so tight compared to my b5. 100k less and 7 years newer feels awesome. looking to get a new grille, headlight switch and check the fuses, my climate control lights aren't backlit right now. other then that's it's great


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Avants :heart:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you do to it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Put the merc wheels on it you wont!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel like a6's need bigger than 17. That's a big body


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> lol try to change my mind on fixing it? it's not like I want it to be there


bahaha yeah id unno sometimes i just get fried and say odd sh*t...

but that a6 is slick man, always loved those beasts. would that be a 2.7 like the allroads??


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

they eat up 19's










but lower = better so we'll see. twinkies might be in my future :laugh:

this looks pretty spot on to me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would say the silver one has 20's on it, which I FULLY endorse. Something as simple as a Bentley wheel would set if off nice, a la


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Perfect.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

this spring is gonna be fun


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Screw the c5 section keep your build thread **** in here lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

of course



















i wish those were wider than 8.5


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Time to search for land rover wheels nick


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It's begging for some 19's :laugh::beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so excited to meet our new son


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> I'm so excited to meet our new son


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Screw the c5 section keep your build thread **** in here lol


This. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










ballin'


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

our new son is excited to meet his other dad


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Nick, how do you feel about this? On another note, i can not wait to see what you do to this car. Make sure to stay here.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nick, delete some massages your inbox be full


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

messages deleted ray :thumbup:

whistle i like that, but i'm gonna take this thing into the whole gangster big wheeled dumped look


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice, like adams a8 from adams rotors. That car looks sweet.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Please do 20s or whatever size the bentleys were on grigs wagon


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

he had 19's for awhile and pulled it off grrrrreat. i may just do the cl600 wheels on this thing.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes.

before i took a look at the c5 today i went on an adventure to wes's to hang, take pics and indulge in some marijuanicals. the rest of the pics are in his thread!










wes khalifa


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bad news bears haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes welcome to the bud life. We must toke soon my friend.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wes khalifa :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nick I'ma need the headlights and skirts from the A4.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Nick what are you goin to do with the b5


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the b5 will be parted out when i get back to PA 

officially paid for the c5 avant today 

pick it up saturday. so excited. i also snagged some pie plates with brand new blizzaks that the dealer was selling as well, so now i have winter wheels too!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

id rather use the pie plates as summer wheels


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hopefully i have something a few inches bigger for summer


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> the b5 will be parted out when i get back to PA


How much do you want for the side skirts?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sideskirts are spoken for right now, but i guess 200


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Could I grab your headliner and interior pieces like pillars and sunroof cover. Also what trunk so you have?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> hopefully i have something a few inches bigger for summer


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How much for the headlights


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear said:


> Could I grab your headliner and interior pieces like pillars and sunroof cover. Also what trunk so you have?


headliner and interior pieces are pretty much non existent  i do have my old sunroof/sunroof slider. i have the euro trunk lid


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Wanna sell the lid? And I thought I killed my car tonight. Can anyone tell what it is


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a panzer folded like a pancake :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sure i'll sell the lid, that does look like a mangled panzer


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

Yikes!


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> yes.
> 
> before i took a look at the c5 today i went on an adventure to wes's to hang, take pics and indulge in some marijuanicals. the rest of the pics are in his thread!
> 
> ...



good times that day


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

just when i decide to upgrade after the winter you go and break your car....too bad, i would have bought some things off you too


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

i have some 22" HRE 643R for you that are getting refinished


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Do it. You won't


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

oh damn, i just found a 05 s4 on craigslist for 13k


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

gallhue said:


> oh damn, i just found a 05 s4 on craigslist for 13k


change of heart......found a 03 RS6 with 98k miles for 23grand


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahahaha get it.

i think i want something big faced for this car... with a lot of lip


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

gallhue said:


> change of heart......found a 03 RS6 with 98k miles for 23grand


Maintenance nightmare.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

gallhue said:


> change of heart......found a 03 RS6 with 98k miles for 23grand


Replacing the cats? yup, looks like you're pulling the motor..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Replacing the cats? yup, looks like you're pulling the motor..


I feel like I doubt this. I would think RS6 downpipes are like 2.7 dp's


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahahaha get it.
> 
> i think i want something big faced for this car... with a lot of lip


if i had the money i would grab it up in a heartbeat

granted the seats could use a little attention

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/2721773188.html


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I feel like I doubt this. I would think RS6 downpipes are like 2.7 dp's


I kid I kid. I've just heard they are a pain to work on. Not saying that I wouldn't love to own one either :thumbup:


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=60950&title=1997-a8-3-7&cat=81
have you seen that nick? no quattro but damn


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...40457766.53278.182463078466216&type=1&theater


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i saw that ricky, quattro is half the fun of buying an audi!

:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I kid I kid. I've just heard they are a pain to work on. Not saying that I wouldn't love to own one either :thumbup:


You are right that they are a bitch, read something about dropping the subframe to change oil. :screwy:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

is that even a good price for an rs6? there was a previously flooded salvaged working one a dealer was selling for ~$12k with under 100k miles a few years ago...

quick washed my car today and decided I don't use my 35mm lens enough. it started to rain as I was tire shining 
















card clearance 








and this was hangin out under my car  going to kind of ignore it for now



happy new year :snowcool:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

cant wait for my air ride to come in


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You polish that dent up?


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks nice!!! And that's they way it happens where inlive rains just enough to wet ur car, but here it gets windy and dusty as f*ck!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

from what ive seen thats the usual area of price for a rs6, low to mid 20's

btw alex whats ur trunk setup look like


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

gear said:


> cant wait for my air ride to come in


what all did you get?




gallhue said:


> from what ive seen thats the usual area of price for a rs6, low to mid 20's
> 
> btw alex whats ur trunk setup look like


it just looks like a box behind the seat. nothing fancy


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> what all did you get?


Went with the avs 7 switch box with easy street manifolds from big riders. Everything should come in Tuesday just gotta figure out how in gonna set everything up.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looking forward to that gear  btw i didn't forget to PM you back, i'm just waiting till i'm back in PA to organize everything that needs to be sold


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That's fine man. Pretty excited for all the parts to come in


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> looking forward to that gear  btw i didn't forget to PM you back, i'm just waiting till i'm back in PA to organize everything that needs to be sold


seams im keeping my a4 for a while till my credit gets better......i could use some things


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> and this was hangin out under my car  going to kind of ignore it for now



Hey I got one of those now! :laugh:

Looks good Alex :thumbup:


----------



## urtorsen (Mar 24, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> the one i posted the link to
> 
> it's getting brakes all around (pads + rotors), timing belt and everything that goes with it and the front + rear bumpers resprayed before i pick it up saturday. that sold it for me right there!
> 
> ...


youve prolly seen this already but just incase: http://www.audiforums.com/forum/exterior-body-63/parting-out-2003-rs6-176464/


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i want those mirror caps


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

new pictures just because


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

we need to do a photoshoot so bad


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Rear looks kinda high in that pic?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> we need to do a photoshoot so bad


agreed



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Rear looks kinda high in that pic?


 ride height


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Il be on air soon


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Next weekend gentlemen.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Next weekend gentlemen.


What's goin on next weekend


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> What's goin on next weekend


Me and my friend are driving up to go chill. I still need to pickup my door panels anyway. Perfect opportunity.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> ride height


AH! Well then rear looks kinda low lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Me and my friend are driving up to go chill. I still need to pickup my door panels anyway. Perfect opportunity.


your buying your parts from pzp?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> your buying your parts from pzp?


I bought my seats from him yea. Couldn't fit it all the first time.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I bought my seats from him yea. Couldn't fit it all the first time.


I wanna go grab some parts from him too.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

feel free to join our state college slumber party


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> feel free to join our state college slumber party


Dibs on sleeping with nick again


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

me you and alex can all cuddle in the c5.

getting this car was an adventure itself... :facepalm:

let's tell a story with pictures from my blackberry

home for the first time.


















then i packed up for PA and got on my way. but not before smoking two blunts with my friends to christen the damn thing 










shut the door it's cold.









oh. i see what you did there. :facepalm:









but that's okay because look how cool these door handle LED's are!


















was scared to press this button on the steering wheel









cruised with an allroad









WHATCHUKNOWBOUTMPG'S









found this in the cd player, it sucked!









forgot my toothbrush, 4am wal mart run once i got back to state college









hm, what's this?









oh 









and then i went to bed. that was my experience with the car for the first 10 hours of ownership. i love her.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sooo pretty. Wish I could drive my A6.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

When is that thing gonna kiss the pavement :sly:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i have no idea, but when it does it'll be glorious.

for now i will fully enjoy how goddamn comfortable this car is. i don't even care about the wheel gap.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nick can I have the A6 stockers fo free?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i was offered money for them on audiforums


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545287-c5-s6-teaser...&p=75280624&posted=1#post75280624

I know its an S6, but its a C5 and wagon…..:snowcool:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Ju0W9UEiM


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

packed up everything, raised the car and went back to state college





I :heart: the C5




















also, started my car the other day and it looks kinda like I need to replace the turbo again sooner than I wanted :screwy:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:snowcool:


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pshop, Really feeling alex's car.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

that pshop looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

its weird seeing a cluster that fully works lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Nick what muffler did you have the a4 and not rushing you but when do you think you might take the trunk off?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> :snowcool:


can not wait for this


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Alex do you have a pic of your rear strut setup and info on that spacer you had to get machined? I'm goin bags.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

doored454 said:


> Hey Alex do you have a pic of your rear strut setup and info on that spacer you had to get machined? I'm goin bags.


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Is that the spacer at the bottom?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear said:


> Nick what muffler did you have the a4 and not rushing you but when do you think you might take the trunk off?


i'm still working on getting the car towed to a friends house, then the disassembling will happen! i had the magnaflow 14807, you can buy it if you'd like 

i snagged alex's extra spacers to get a picture for you


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

How much? Looks like your muffler fills the rear balance really good.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks. Why exactly is the spacer necessary and which part # universal kit is on the rear? Apparently I'm a retard when it comes to this thing.


Cars look good.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys should make one of these when it snows


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If it snows this weekend i'll help.




Alex should i actually wash my car before i come? I still haven't washed it from before the last time i came. We should deff take pictures now that we all have our running cars.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

don't bother, and if you do end up wanting to, we can go to my work and give it a wash


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


Definitely thought soccer mom lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Nick how much for the muffler. Gotta get the parts off. So I can come grab them.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> don't bother, and if you do end up wanting to, we can go to my work and give it a wash


sounds good. heated bays are always good.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear said:


> Nick how much for the muffler. Gotta get the parts off. So I can come grab them.


100 bucks?

it has a hole where the weld was, probably from the rough ride, not a hole in the muffler itself though.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Im gonna Definately pick up the trunk gonna think about the muffler.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Fap


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

c5/b5>all


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thizzprofessor said:


> c5/b5>all


c5/b5...mk2>all*


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Marc Miller is in my family room


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> Marc Miller is in my family room


draw on him with sharpie?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> :facepalm:


Hey Marc, your mall sucks. Nic and I are at fmm right now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Hey Marc, your mall sucks. Nic and I are at fmm right now


its the worst. ghetto central.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

forever alone in chicago


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Terrible mall


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

go to kop


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I like cherry hill the best


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I like cherry hill the best


We only went because I was getting snow tires for the z


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

When are you pa pa *****s gonna come check out my new whip and burn down a fat boy!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

when i pick up a b6 a4 avant we need a generational shoot


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i told you to text me today you fool! what are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

kielan finally lowered his **** so we took a few pictures















marc miller and sean kirk just left


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't know kielan got another e46. Then again, last I remember his blue one got smashed, and that was waaaaay back


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that bmw looks redic:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That thing is begging for some big wheels :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> That thing is begging for some big wheels :beer:


this


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That beemer gets down there!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I miss state college already


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

our first drift session



























:snowcool:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I couldnt help but do some donuts in the dakota before coming home haha


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

such a nice friend plowing him out like that


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


>


epic photo, i wonder who took such a gorgeous looking shot :facepalm:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Gavin just bought a Passat


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> our first drift session
> http://distilleryimage8.instagram.com/55a6b8f6431011e19e4a12313813ffc0_7.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://distilleryimage3.instagram.com/103f7328431211e19e4a12313813ffc0_7.jpg[img]
> ...


i could've sworn that your front grille didn't have the vertical blinds


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thizzprofessor said:


> i could've sworn that your front grille didn't have the vertical blinds


it doesn't, the snow just makes it look like an s4 grille kind of.

neil why the hell did he buy a passat?! should have told him to get an audi, even though he hates them!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

my grille is the same as a normal prefacelift a4 grille but without the badge

random pictures from the other day..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> it doesn't, the snow just makes it look like an s4 grille kind of.
> 
> neil why the hell did he buy a passat?! should have told him to get an audi, even though he hates them!


vegas is looking at passat wagons.....


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

tell the veg man to look at audi wagons 

also


**** YEA PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!! WE'RE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL... AGAIN


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> tell the veg man to look at audi wagons
> 
> also
> 
> ...


ok lemme rephrase, I'm looking for a german sled for vegas because he's a little bitch and can't find one for himself


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

dang that beamer is low.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish b5s looked as low as most cars.. He probably has like 4" of ground clearance under the subframe


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

His bumpers and skirts are probably longer and he probably doesn't have upper c-arms to bang on the fenders….my friend Lukas' 240 is so low but he's got a ton of clearance underneath too….


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i've noticed a lot of b5'rs, at least on vortex, ride A LOT lower than most everyone i've met from S/W

by like an inch. at least.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i've noticed a lot of b5'rs, at least on vortex, ride A LOT lower than most everyone i've met from S/W
> 
> by like an inch. at least.


That's because we ****ing rock :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> i've noticed a lot of b5'rs, at least on vortex, ride A LOT lower than most everyone i've met from S/W
> 
> by like an inch. at least.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i've noticed a lot of b5'rs, at least on vortex, ride A LOT lower than most everyone i've met from S/W
> 
> by like an inch. at least.


Most of the sw cars I see are low fender to lip wise. Big difference between that and actually low :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats because we're all bosses.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kinda like the time me and Nick went to an AZ b5 gtg hahaha..easily the lowest cats there :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Kinda like the time me and Nick went to an AZ b5 gtg hahaha..easily the lowest cats there :laugh:


 that wasn't fair eace:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> it doesn't, the snow just makes it look like an s4 grille kind of.
> 
> neil why the hell did he buy a passat?! should have told him to get an audi, even though he hates them!


 Because he hates audis. He almost got an Allroad, which would have been sex, but there nightmares. Atleast he has crossed the border from that terrible cruiser. Soon hell understand the german way. See you soon my love:heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

an allroad would have been so funny to see gavin driving :laugh: we better see you soon, we miss you. 

i don't have pictures right now, but i restored my headlights today using this 

http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-T-240KT-Headlight-Restorer/dp/B001TI5IIQ 

it was 8 bucks at wal mart and the reviews for it were great. my headlights weren't bad at all before i started, but now that i restored them they look a lot better, they're about 95% i'd say :thumbup: 

i'm about to smoke salvia for the second time in my life, the first time i was a junior in high school and i smoked it wrong so it didn't work.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> an allroad would have been so funny to see gavin driving :laugh: we better see you soon, we miss you.
> 
> i don't have pictures right now, but i restored my headlights today using this
> 
> ...


 this bad?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i actually did a co workers headlights too since i did them in the detail bay at work, his drivers side looked almost as bad and it came out fantastic! 

also, let's trade grilles.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i actually did a co workers headlights too since i did them in the detail bay at work, his drivers side looked almost as bad and it came out fantastic!
> 
> also, let's trade grilles.


 Get your own grille


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

dick! 

i got off my ass and took a few pictures 




























very pleased with the results


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, will trade hood grilles in exchange for lower grille.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

straight trade?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

salvia was like putting every single emoticon on vortex in a bag and shaking it around for ten minutes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> salvia was like putting every single emoticon on vortex in a bag and shaking it around for ten minutes


 Truth, it was bangin though wasn't it?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> salvia was like putting every single emoticon on vortex in a bag and shaking it around for ten minutes


 Salvia made me sick as **** once. Mostly because I ate it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i wouldn't say it was bangin', it was just weird. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMfag-FcEcE&feature=g-upl&context=G2da808cAUAAAAAAAAAA 

in the video when i say "don't do that" is when the room started to stretch and wobble and then as soon as i exhaled i blacked out and began my journey into la la land. i don't remember doing anything until after i take my fleece off. that's when i started to snap out of it. very strange stuff and i'll probably never do it again, but i'm glad i did it once. 

:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

It has a weird trip. When i smoked it i felt like i was like a machine and i felt like something was pushing me down so i laid on the floor.

Came out of it sweating my ass off.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

that water pipe


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i was sweating my ass off too hahaha so uncomfortable. alex and rob said the same thing. 

my trip was weird as hell, it's easier to describe in person but it consisted of a black hole and tiles.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha **** thattt


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Did they crack down and make it illegal in PA? I know they came down hard on it when it was popular back home in FL.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Headlight restore came out great. Ive got some 1k or 2k sandpaper around the house somewhere that I need to do my A6 lights with. Probably get a mothers power ball or something for the drill and some polish.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i wouldn't say it was bangin', it was just weird.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMfag-FcEcE&feature=g-upl&context=G2da808cAUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ...


 I made it too 1:28 before I got board of watching your face twitch nick. Looks like as much fun as I had when I smoked salvia but alas I'll stick to shaving my chia pet:wave:


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

this thread is still easily the best running one ever lol, 
and as for the headlights those look 100% bro!


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Salvias some fun stuff, outa your mind for 5 minutes :laugh: Headlights came out nice, that stuff should work on fogs too, right??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My main *****s :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

drumonay said:


> Salvias some fun stuff, outa your mind for 5 minutes :laugh: Headlights came out nice, that stuff should work on fogs too, right??


 It could, but fogs are usually a hell of a lot more pitted.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

b5blazing said:


> I made it too 1:28 before I got board of watching your face twitch nick. Looks like as much fun as I had when I smoked salvia but alas I'll stick to shaving my chia pet:wave:


 i do a somersault into a barrel roll at 2 minutes, that's when the video gets weird to watch for me. 

as for the foglights i'm sure it would work fine on them! i never really thought to give them a once over but i hardly notice them anyway hahaha


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Pited fogs like fluted glass disperses the light better


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

No... No they dont


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> No... No they dont


 :facepalm:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

drumonay said:


> Salvias some fun stuff, outa your mind for 5 minutes :laugh: Headlights came out nice, that stuff should work on fogs too, right??


 Do this for fogs http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...3-diy-fog-light-sanding-refinishing-pics.html


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

crazexr7 said:


> Do this for fogs http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...3-diy-fog-light-sanding-refinishing-pics.html


 damn :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

My buddy offered to do mine last winter for free. Once he started he immediately regretted that decision :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^Those look great. I'm waiting till I start my spring/summer job again to get started on mine.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nice. i'll take a look at my fogs, i'm sure they're peppered.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine look sand blasted:thumbdown:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I need a new pass side fog  
Someone siad they had one for $100...is that a good deal?! haha


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> I need a new pass side fog
> Someone siad they had one for $100...is that a good deal?! haha


 If it's in perfect condition. I PM'ed some guy on Audizine and he offered me $70 for both and the grilles I'll try and find his name if you're interested he might still have them


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just need the pass side thats it. 

I honestly dont get why people sell b5 parts for mad money....its a ****ty 10-15 year old car like wtf


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

because *****s know that other *****s will pay that price, *****.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

^+1,000,000,000


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> because *****s know that other *****s will pay that price, *****.


 this is true


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What's wrong with your dog light Wes?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The threads on the cap broke and let the cap hang resulting in the wires snapping  
Essentially I just need the cap but I doubt people have extra of those. 

And theres no B5's hanging around that I can steal from haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

unfortunately the only other b5 in my complex is another preface.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

It was nice at uri...few facelift B5's to choose from


----------



## bshusted (Sep 8, 2011)

@fbm93 

Are you talking about the cap that goes on the back side of the fog light? If so, I have 2. PM me if interested.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bshusted said:


> @fbm93
> 
> Are you talking about the cap that goes on the back side of the fog light? If so, I have 2. PM me if interested.


 Pm'd :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that's what i like to see!


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

this was on the second page. 
cant have that


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

prefacelift for life(next few months hehe)


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

98GonnaHate said:


> this was on the second page.
> cant have that


 hahahahahaha 

in other news, my power steering is sounding horrible... :facepalm:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> in other news, my power steering is sounding horrible... :facepalm:


 I'm with you on this mine has a small leak somewhere second time filling up fluid in a span of 2 months


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that's always annoying 

when i checked the fluid for the first time it was filled to the top, not the top of the "max" line, just to the top of the reservoir :what: 

so i thought that might be the cause for the noises i was getting, got the level down to normal, turned the wheel a few times lock to lock to maybe get out any air bubbles in there and it still makes a horrendous groaning sound. i think it's getting worse. 

i'll probably get it flushed first before thinking about ordering a new PS pump, i'm hoping that's not the problem.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Time for a new car nick.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i have always wanted a d2


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i have always wanted a d2


 Gtfo


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

i kinda want to get a first gen miata.. 
..no ****.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

98GonnaHate said:


> i kinda want to get a first gen miata..
> ..no ****.


 I had my vr up for trade for a miata. My wife asked me if I smoke today. I said no, she says I think you should smoke before you decide to trade your gti for a miata...Needless to say I still have gti. Miatas are fun but very under powered. Wanted mine for autoX 

@ nick if you need a ps pump check part number I might have one.


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

haha yeah i just want something tiny and light, theres a couple turbo'd ones floating around craigslist and they have about 30 more hp than my current a4 and weigh about 1200 pounds less lol. 
i just want something rwd for drifting, i had a lot of fun snowdrifting this winter and thought i should just do it year round on dry pave  lol


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

98GonnaHate said:


> i kinda want to get a first gen miata..
> ..no ****.


 do it


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

98GonnaHate said:


> haha yeah i just want something tiny and light, theres a couple turbo'd ones floating around craigslist and they have about 30 more hp than my current a4 and weigh about 1200 pounds less lol.
> i just want something rwd for drifting, i had a lot of fun snowdrifting this winter and thought i should just do it year round on dry pave  lol


 I bought a 91 300zx last summer for same reason 
[video]http://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/b5blazing/SDV_0001-1.mp4[/video] 
Video was first day I brought it home. I burnt up 3 sets of rear tires in the first week.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

went to help swap suspensions in our friend's b5s. 55 degrees in january ftw 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

never saw a b5 without a front armrest.. there was no place to mount one. unless that's just how it looks uninstalled


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Old guy yelling at you?


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Nick is that whine when its cold or all the time?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

seems to be all the time


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Why does the rear of the avant look so high in the parked in gravel pic?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it was up a little. you can't really tell how much it's tucking with the lighting in that picture


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

my car has no armrest or spot to mount one... is the one you saw a 97?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> it was up a little. you can't really tell how much it's tucking with the lighting in that picture


 Ah ok, I was worried for a second that your new ones were taller or something and you couldn't go as low as before


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

smoked a fat spliff with alex and biggz then went through some old pictures and found a couple i liked 



















:heart:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

that second pic, is hottt.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do you and alex smoke more spliffs since i came down? Lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

recently we have been because rob bought a huge package of tissue paper hahaha 

biggz rolls them when he comes by, not sure why he doesn't roll a blunt but i won't complain :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

spliff:heart:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Do you and alex smoke more spliffs since i came down? Lol


 If you actually make it down to SOWO Marc we'll have to smoke :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> If you actually make it down to SOWO Marc we'll have to smoke :thumbup:


 Im so down:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Is almost everyone planning to go to sowo?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Is almost everyone planning to go to sowo?


 Alex isn't 

Im recently planning on it. I done school the first week of may so i cant think of a reason not too.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

gear said:


> Is almost everyone planning to go to sowo?


 It would be awesome if everyone did, be able to put a face to a username... too bad Alex isn't though :banghead:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Why aren't you going alex. And I should definitely be going


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

tattoos and I plan to go, not 100% on this year tho but we deff wanna go


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

680 miles for me, i might make it there if i do my car the way i want to by that time. I'd show you guys how we do spliffs chicago style


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i doubt i'll make it to sowo, or any show for that matter


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i doubt i'll make it to sowo, or any show for that matter


 Whys that


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Nick you lazy bum


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear said:


> Whys that


 like neil said, because i'm lazy  

i'm kidding though, we'll see what happens when show time rolls around. 

BABY K, we want to come down and hang with you for a weekend and go to shady maple.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

TWhiseed is laughination


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Alex isn't
> 
> Im recently planning on it. I done school the first week of may so i cant think of a reason not too.


 Which Alex?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

probably the alex whom i have adventures with


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think this is the first day without any chia petting since we've been back here together


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> probably the alex whom i have adventures with


 dammit. No one cares if I go


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> dammit. No one cares if I go


 I thought he was talking about you Alex  you said you weren't going though...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> I think this is the first day without any chia petting since we've been back here together


 LOL never mind


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

^^ haha that second pics awesome :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi nick


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

every time i dry a car with the 16" merc wheels i cry a little inside


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

who wants to come down for a vortex party maybe weekend of April 20th?


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys should. My coils etc are going on in less than 12hourz. Gavin would be pumped to see you, and good ol hayley babe. But seriously, do it! I'll come up again soon as well


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss growling at people in your car. you never answer our calls because you're apparently sleeping but still on vortex at 3 am  
:heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm down for a vortex party


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

:wave:











eace:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks to the goon above me i got a can of plasti dip today for 80 cents 

what did i do with it you ask? i sprayed my rear valence of course!

for some unknown reason it was resprayed white when i bought the car... i hated it, took away any aggressive look the rear had and made it too normal. got off work and decided it was time.

i also removed the nasty yellow'd vinyl that's in front of the rear wheels, no idea why it's even there, looks a lot cleaner now.

new grille will be here in a few days and a new headlight switch will be ordered within the week. getting things done on this car feels great and makes it feel more like mine, eventually more air parts will be ordered, but i must have patience. money is tight right now.

pictures will be uploaded eventually... my email isn't set up on the berry anymore and it doesn't seem to want to work :sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> who wants to come down for a vortex party maybe weekend of April 20th?


That's the day my daughter is due to escape my wifes womb.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Are any of you guys gonna go to dubs on defrost?


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> thanks to the goon above me i got a can of plasti dip today for 80 cents
> 
> what did i do with it you ask? i sprayed my rear valence of course!
> 
> ...


Time to order parts but no time for love 30mins!!!




gear said:


> Are any of you guys gonna go to dubs on defrost?


When's this?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

thepirate said:


> That's the day my daughter is due to escape my wifes womb.


I hope you name her maryjane. congrats!



gear said:


> Are any of you guys gonna go to dubs on defrost?


wasn't planning on it.. too far away



Baby Kito said:


> Time to order parts but no time for love 30mins!!!


I love you


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Baby Kito said:


> Time to order parts but no time for love 30mins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523312-Dubs-on-Defrost-5


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


I really like this picture of Alex's avant. Idk why, wait. Yes I do. DAT ASS


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> who wants to come down for a vortex party maybe weekend of April 20th?


i want to. i have to request off work


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Are any of you guys gonna go to dubs on defrost?


ill be there :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Il see you there


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

i'll be there also, not like my car is show worthy though...

It'll be cool seeing you and your rides in person though


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah I agree. Its always rad meeting the person behind the vortex username haha


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i may go depending on how long of a drive it is, also if i matt (tattoos) can go along


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i may go depending on how long of a drive it is, also if i matt (tattoos) can go along


hope so


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

only 3 hours, not bad at all


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Make the drive.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

gear said:


> Make the drive.


if i get the a4 inspected by then i will


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im about 2 hours away...my goal is to get an inspection sticker this year. fingers crossed


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Im about 2 hours away...my goal is to get an inspection sticker this year. fingers crossed


dont know anyone who can get you stickers?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> yeah I agree. Its always rad meeting the person behind the vortex username haha


You don't want to see my face eace:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

everyone knows what you look like


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

come on alex make the drive


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ I might! 



NickBroderick said:


> everyone knows what you look like


God i hate you.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

telling someone you hate them and then immediately texting them after... sounds like we have a stage 5 clinger on our hands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ZO1b3T6jo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hahahahhahhahaha nick i LOVE you.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> telling someone you hate them and then immediately texting them after... sounds like we have a stage 5 clinger on our hands
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ZO1b3T6jo


Whaaaaaat can't even have multiple conversations with you now? lame


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

is it actually multiple conversations when you're conversing with one person, or just an extension of the conversation that has already been had? 

marc should be posting a few pictures of mine soon


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Your welcome:thumbup:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Whats the point of the clear vinyl at the wheel arch? My A6 has it, but I dont see the purpose.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> dont know anyone who can get you stickers?


I'm an hour north of you has to be during the week though. Like 65$ :wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

b5blazing said:


> I'm an hour north of you has to be during the week though. Like 65$ :wave:


He was asking me if I had known anyone to get myself a sticker in RI...which I do not. Kind of strict here.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

xdewaynex said:


> Whats the point of the clear vinyl at the wheel arch? My A6 has it, but I dont see the purpose.


i have no idea, that's why i removed it. comes out all in one piece in 10 seconds :thumbup: just heat it up with a hair dryer

the first picture if my buddy wrapping up the plasti dip in 5 bags and then taping it :facepalm:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> i have no idea, that's why i removed it. comes out all in one piece in 10 seconds :thumbup: just heat it up with a hair dryer
> 
> the first picture if my buddy wrapping up the plasti dip in 5 bags and then taping it :facepalm:


Usually or rock protection etc. 

THought I'd chime in. Alex, whens spring break for you? Will you be going home during that period, leaving nick alone at PSU


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah nick just move in at alex's house in Bethlehem. I'll come chill weekly.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah nick just move in at alex's house in Bethlehem. I'll come chill weekly.


This.


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> thanks to the goon above me


goon?! and thanks to me you wouldn't have gotten your car back at 2:15pm yesterday  









































































douche


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill visit daily:heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got a Nick to my Alex :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

post up some pictures boy!


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Shout out to u guys in this months EuroTuner in the readers ride's:beer: My personal fav pic! Any of you guys see it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No. I wanna see it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i don't even get eurotuner

i should pick up a copy!


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> No. I wanna see it.


Yea i have a pic of it that i took on my phone and gave em a shout out on F.B. How can i post the pic on here and not the link


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

are we fb friends?


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

I have it save on my laptop, i should read the sticky about it but figured u guys can send me a quick easy pointer:banghead: slacken hard i know :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

copy the img url and paste it between these


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> are we fb friends?


I don't think we are, whats yours bud? I was showing P.S.U, brandon and a few friend. Just posted it on my well, congradulating:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nice thanks!

just search for nick broderick in state college, you'll find me :thumbup:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> copy the img url and paste it between these


Think i sent you a request bud


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


>


:laugh: I know right, i love that pic:laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

that is just so rite


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My nigg*s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice 99 b6 Avant Alex :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

nice! lol at the b6


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

it looks like they are just labeling our mod lists by our years and saying the k03s is from a b6


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

jesus they sure went in depth with those mods. nice job though guys:thumbup:


----------



## a4sta (May 18, 2009)

damn looks like i gotta go out to PA not many b5's or euro guys around my way sucks :sly:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

So who sent this in, is what i wanna know


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we were making fun of the readers' rides section one night and decided to send them a picture of our cars with unnecessarily extensive mod lists.. they asked for individual pictures but we said we wanted to be together :laugh:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> we were making fun of the readers' rides section one night and decided to send them a picture of our cars with unnecessarily extensive mod lists.. they asked for individual pictures but we said we wanted to be together :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

blue dream for sale if ya need any eace:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> blue dream for sale if ya need any eace:


:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> we were making fun of the readers' rides section one night and decided to send them a picture of our cars with unnecessarily extensive mod lists.. they asked for individual pictures *but we said we wanted to be together* :laugh:


brokeback status :laugh:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

hey nick, still have the 96 sitting around? part out?


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Whats good guys:beer: I just got back on here its been a while. I posted that pic of the euro issue so that may be the only way u guys know me. I talk to nick though. Any way I'll have to get a few pics of the car up. I love my b5's, i own two black one's, Im actually looking to throw on some vett wheels or a8 monoblocks before summer, my 2001 ( my daily driver for the most part) is under the knife with a new clutch, fly wheel ect... Lol any way i just put a brand new turbo, coil packs, valve head cover gskt, and a few other things. SHe is going to be in tip top shape and see betters dayseace: Just wanted to introduce my self fella's ( names justin) Love the threads guys, keep up the good work EVERYONE. Love nice clean B5 with great tast mods! Sorry for the book:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gallhue said:


> hey nick, still have the 96 sitting around? part out?


it's still sitting around, i might be selling it to my friend though which is why i haven't started tearing into it

hey justin :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> it's still sitting around, i might be selling it to my friend though which is why i haven't started tearing into it
> 
> hey justin :wave:


do itttttt.
wanna smoke?


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> it's still sitting around, i might be selling it to my friend though which is why i haven't started tearing into it
> 
> hey justin :wave:


:wave: >Nic, how is the new b6 bro?


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> do itttttt.
> wanna smoke?


:laugh: from the looks of it he doe's have some stink:laugh: Wish i wasn't so far from you guys, Any one have plans to hit SoWo? Im hitten Wookie's in the Woods prior to the show, pritty stoked for all the .:R'sopcorn:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> it's still sitting around, i might be selling it to my friend though which is why i haven't started tearing into it
> 
> hey justin :wave:


Dis friend?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> it's still sitting around, i might be selling it to my friend though which is why i haven't started tearing into it
> 
> hey justin :wave:


**** that....part it out, i want some things


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

quick took some random pictures with kevin today


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

those pics looks gorgeous....any adjustments in photoshop? or wat kinda of filter was he using? the lighting looks great!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I took them. no filter, just some quick adjustments with lightroom


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love this car :thumbup: you really need a new bumper though lol


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

u should also get s4 roof rails....i saw a set fs over on az


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Dis friend?





gallhue said:


> **** that....part it out, i want some things


opcorn:opcorn:

Nick, I loved your condo with Hayley last night. So funny. SHe asked the one guy at the table about VTEC. Hahaha. very funny. She wants your car Which reminds me. Text me about a weekend here soon so I can come up. Im thinking like two weeks from now so I can call off?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

your car really makes me wanna get ride of mine and get an avant alex


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> I love this car :thumbup: you really need a new bumper though lol


yeah I'll fix that eventually..



gallhue said:


> u should also get s4 roof rails....i saw a set fs over on az


I thought about that but not sure. probably would never feel like doing the work to swap them. assuming the headliner has to come out



Baby Kito said:


> opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> Nick, I loved your condo with Hayley last night. So funny. SHe asked the one guy at the table about VTEC. Hahaha. very funny. She wants your car Which reminds me. Text me about a weekend here soon so I can come up. Im thinking like two weeks from now so I can call off?


I start my spring break two weeks from now so you should come when I'm here. I miss you



gear said:


> your car really makes me wanna get ride of mine and get an avant alex


I love having an avant. so much different feeling than when I had a sedan.. but your car's too good to get rid of


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks alex. Still needs work. Nice shot man. Gotta find some nice spots by me


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm homna text you this exact post in 5 seconds. Can we get Asian when I come to visit? 2 should I visit during week days or weekend? Scratch that. Weekend


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

come asap whenever you can, doesn't matter


----------



## B51.8tmd (Jan 30, 2012)

I know this is random, BUT I saw nicks and Alex's car in euro tuner :thumbup: that's awesome guys! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

lol....check previous page


----------



## B51.8tmd (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn... Lol I'm late. Hahaha my bad


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> come asap whenever you can, doesn't matter


Two weeks buddy boy.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Get higghhhhhhh for me.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

some motivational images for nick


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

great way to start my day looking at those pictures, find me some wheels guys! i want 10.5's in the rear at least

i have some more little goodies for the c5 coming today and within the next couple weeks 

also i'm thinking 30-35% tint on the front two windows and 20-25% on all the others, thoughts?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I vote white = no tint.

But you are a pothead so those rules dont apply


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think tint looks good on white but mismatched looks weird. Do it all the same all around. 35% looks pretty good and not too dark. I have 20% all around and it's pretty dark and am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

4.5% like me nick


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

90% of those C5 pictures are widebody. :laugh::laugh: Poor narrow body Nick


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

No tint. White looks best with out tint


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

Brother nick! Thought I'd show you some pics of the new s4. Seriously man the pictures don't do it justice, it's Hella clean. Millitek 3 inch from the the turbos back, high flow cats, short shift kit and bi stein suspension. Can't wait to get it in tip top, it's mad dirty.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That engine bay makes me cry


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

that coolant tank is clean as hell though


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

no brother alex? that's awesome though, we'll check it out soon. our buddy jesse's s4 from the other night was crazy fast


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

I want a B5


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm tinting it that way anyway i don't know why i mentioned it hahahahahahaha 

anyway, that s4 will be awesome once it's fixed up joe, good find.

i got this in the mail today


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

holy **** you got chiapets in the mail....awsome


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Baby Kito said:


> I want a B5


buy myne so i can get a b6 nogy s4


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn im jelly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats a dope package


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn im jelly


.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's not even 200!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

That's enough for plenty of pillsbury cinnamon buns


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it took a few hours of pb blaster to work its way in there, but it came off like nothing after

:thumbup:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Tint has me nervous riden dirty :laugh: Its not hella dark, but enough for the local Jake's to take a second look:facepalm: It should look good with tint though bro:beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my stubby little guy


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hes cute


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it finally arrived.

eace:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha i like that


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

:laugh: thats awesome


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tasty:laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Happy birthday alex


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I was told to ask about some mercedes wheels... I don't feel like reading the whole thread.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes? i'm listening.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

this morning has been pretty fun

set my alarm to bid on some wheels, came down to the wire but i ended up losing, then good ol' pillsbury boy sent me a link on fb of the same wheels for sale... so i lowballed and gave up and bought them for 50 less than his asking price.

yay for my first set of wheels for the c5










$798 shipped with those fat tires


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

righteous. those will look great.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> this morning has been pretty fun
> 
> set my alarm to bid on some wheels, came down to the wire but i ended up losing, then good ol' pillsbury boy sent me a link on fb of the same wheels for sale... so i lowballed and gave up and bought them for 50 less than his asking price.
> 
> ...


That's weird cus "good ol' pillsbury boy" bought these 3 weeks ago....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Atleast yous two have different cars.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Atleast yous two have different cars.


But I also have a white a6...........


DSCN3996 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Alex you should trade Nick your 9.5s for his 8.5s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> Alex you should trade Nick your 9.5s for his 8.5s


You should just.... No. I have the widebody here.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

by widebody do you mean.......255/50s?





:what:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> by widebody do you mean.......255/50s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 4.2 a6's are wider than v6 a6's


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> lol 4.2 a6's are wider than v6 a6's


oh i know.
im just busting your balls alex

dont take it to heart.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> oh i know.
> im just busting your balls alex
> 
> dont take it to heart.


My balls. They hurt.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i took these awhile ago


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

those window shades are classy as f***


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Nick went VIP


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nick's car's about to meet the ground


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

today is like christmas!










to hold me over until air


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll take them when you do!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I cant wait.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> today is like christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'ma need these when you're done.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

rears only, i'm keeping the fronts for air


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> rears only, i'm keeping the fronts for air


I'll use my 1.8t front shocks and springs, should drop it nice with the extra weight of the 4.2


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

wtf is all over the strut housings?


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

blood and semen


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

iTz JERSEY said:


> blood and semen


Sounds like my Friday night.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> Nick's car's about to meet the ground


Hurry up already and do it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Nick went VIP


No he's still soccer mom status VIP dudes rock curtains :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the curtains are in the works :laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWdO2XtDCtM&feature=related
some ones creepin at 1:51


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you flattening all the grass as you drive by? respect.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol. it looks like I actually am . I wish I had more videos of my car. I miss 16s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> lol. it looks like I actually am . I wish I had more videos of my car. I miss 16s


What happened to yours? I have a set for sale


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

They're under my bed just waiting


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> They're under my bed just waiting


You don't sleep with them like Nick?? 







For shame :facepalm:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You don't sleep with them like Nick??


he does...sadly ive walked in on him when it was just him and his wheels 

:wave:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


> quick took some random pictures with kevin today


Lookin good mate :thumbup:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> Lookin good mate :thumbup:


thanks! that vw is nasty right


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

very:laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

got a little carried away :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yea you did you whore.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> yea you did you whore.


I think you're just jealous he has tires


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Seems about right to me :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

jealous of my 275/40/19s?

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I think you're just jealous he has tires


Nah cuz his tires are completely the wrong size


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

haha failed to notice that damn


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> jealous of my 275/40/19s?
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> :banghead:


:laugh::laugh: :sly::sly:


----------



## gorgonzola1088 (Nov 19, 2010)

lovin the s550 wheels man :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

back home for spring break
iphoto editing ftl







I still miss this pos


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

homework for spring break. fix that bumper


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yo alex come over and chill with me


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> homework for spring break. fix that bumper


I'm hoping to..



James Himself said:


> Yo alex come over and chill with me


soon. wanna join alex joyce and me for a small photoshoot tomorrow? we can meet at sheetz :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Come to philly and help me with my control arms! 
Alex tomorrow night we should chillll. I wish i had my car to come chill.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I get done work around 5 tomorrow, so I can come out at night


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to limp sc b5 up but breaking it ain't worth it.
And I'm selling ginster tomorrow night


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

dinner and a movie




















the next day, ****, shower and shave





































work 9 - 5, come home raid the fridge and then relax :thumbup:



















sleep tight :heart:


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

bravo opcorn:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone is lonely. I love you haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the b&b combination bit me hard


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is the funniest thing I've seen all night hahaha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hahaha so good


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bahaha I've been pillsbury crackin up at that. I need to get my wheels out of storage


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

good **** right there hahah


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

A v12 benz came into my job with these wheels, parked it next to my car and went idk how hes going to pull this off lool


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

SmokeTheRear said:


> A v12 benz came into my job with these wheels, parked it next to my car and went idk how hes going to pull this off lool


Nick will pull them off just fine. And so will I


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah Alex your home and I just sold the air


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

nick. you need therapy


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with nick that's a very special bond he has there


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahaha

i've already developed a strong love for these wheels and it hasn't even been a week. anybody want my mercedes wheels? i haven't put them up for sale cuz i'd like one of vortex's best to take them off my hands.

pm me for a price and if i like you maybe we can work something out


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahaha
> 
> i've already developed a strong love for these wheels and it hasn't even been a week. anybody want my mercedes wheels? i haven't put them up for sale cuz i'd like one of vortex's best to take them off my hands.
> 
> pm me for a price and if i like you maybe we can work something out


22s fo lyfe?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5W73HaVQBg&ob=av3e

1:17


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

took some meh sunny pictures with some kids at the famous bethlehem spot



























eace:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

ahhhhhhh how much you want for the mercs


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahaha
> 
> i've already developed a strong love for these wheels and it hasn't even been a week. anybody want my mercedes wheels? i haven't put them up for sale cuz i'd like one of vortex's best to take them off my hands.
> 
> pm me for a price and if i like you maybe we can work something out


Whose vortex's best?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Whose vortex's best?


Me!


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> took some meh sunny pictures with some kids at the famous bethlehem spot


just _some_ kids? 


:laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryro said:


> just _some_ kids?
> 
> 
> :laugh:


with my *****s *
I still wanna take rollers


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> with my *****s *
> I still wanna take rollers


*****s fo life
Yeah you left too early! Let me know if you wanna take them today


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

alex's face hahahahaha

i got home from work today after finding out i have to pay $225 for the b5 tow back in december and decided that the sky was nice and i wanted to take some pictures since i tossed on my new junk. 























































i think the next pictures i post i will not be stock height


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it's gonna be so cool scraping around together


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it'll be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll9c1S3d_v4

:laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hooray for aero wipers. What antennae is that?


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

yeahhhh just some kids? i see where this is goingg.... :screwy:
but i have some decent shots ill post up too.


----------



## fitteddownlow (Sep 27, 2011)

This is now the adventures of jake and ryan and eric and amer and alex and everyone but Nick......:banghead:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fitteddownlow said:


> This is now the adventures of jake and ryan and eric and amer and alex and everyone but Nick......:banghead:




coopa it's a 12 dollar ebay stubby. seems to be good quality, radio signal is still strong and clear and it came with a plethora of threaded attachments to fit any hole


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> coopa it's a 12 dollar ebay stubby. seems to be good quality, radio signal is still strong and clear and it came with a plethora of threaded attachments to fit any hole


I need one of these badly haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4-Black-P...A6&hash=item35ba2056d0&vxp=mtr#ht_3432wt_1270


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Marc and I need to come back soon. :wave:


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

Why not delete the rear wiper on the A6?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

do it sean!

i like the functionality of the wiper :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> do it sean!
> 
> i like the functionality of the wiper :thumbup:


id keep the wiper too


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

bored..


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

hey alex, how did you get ur badgeless grill to work with the hood latch?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

dude come chill

















:wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I take back what i said on joints...if you bring one of them fat ass joints up im down.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You bunch of pot heads…..haven't you seen how the local police use the interwebz to catch hooligans. :facepalm:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> bored..


Straight money.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM

it's illegal to possess, not to smoke 

james why in gods name have you not visited the bakery yet?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM
> 
> it's illegal to possess, not to smoke


In order to smoke you have to posses right? :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> In order to smoke you have to posses right? :laugh:


but if you already smoked what you possessed then the police can't do anyhing eace:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> but if you already smoked what you possessed then the police can't do anyhing eace:


touché good sir.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

a few adventures from today











:wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

james  I kinda forgot that you lived close  I hope I see you tomorrow

and what is illegal at all about tobacco  we're all adults 

moar picturez


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryro said:


> :wave:


pictures look nice. come have adventures with us in state college soon. and bring jake


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


>


lmao:laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

does vince know about that picture? i have a feeling that wasn't set up :laugh:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> pictures look nice. come have adventures with us in state college soon. and bring jake


I would love to come adventure with you guys at state college, maybe this week since were on spring break


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> james  I kinda forgot that you lived close  I hope I see you tomorrow
> 
> and what is illegal at all about tobacco  we're all adults
> 
> moar picturez


:heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I will definitely be makin the trip to hang out.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear said:


> I will definitely be makin the trip to hang out.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rST0Uk8tego

2:08


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

haha


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> do it sean!
> 
> i like the functionality of the wiper :thumbup:



waiiitittitits, are you parting out your car? lemmmme get them headlights!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> james  I kinda forgot that you lived close  I hope I see you tomorrow
> 
> and what is illegal at all about tobacco  we're all adults
> 
> moar picturez


did you shoot these with thhe 35?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryro said:


> I would love to come adventure with you guys at state college, maybe this week since were on spring break


do it!



alexandermjoyce said:


> did you shoot these with thhe 35?


yes sir


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

gallhue said:


> hey alex, how did you get ur badgeless grill to work with the hood latch?


i know you're referring to the other alex, but when i had my badgeless i just bent the latch the slightest bit so it didnt get stuck on the grill when you would pop it.


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

grandpa nick bossing his co-workers around to clean my car. UdaMan G


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i know you're referring to the other alex, but when i had my badgeless i just bent the latch the slightest bit so it didnt get stuck on the grill when you would pop it.


you also cut piece of the grille to allow the latch to pop out like I said you shouldn't!



iTz JERSEY said:


> grandpa nick bossing his co-workers around to clean my car. UdaMan G


:laugh:. j cruise soon, you better join unlike last night you *****


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> :laugh:. j cruise soon, you better join unlike last night you *****


nothing was going on last night and i was beat 
chipotle run? say yes


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

no chipotle. I see you parked the lambo next to me



...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sweet car, cut springs?

it's been almost 50 minutes, no sign of biggz yet. that *****.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

let's shoot that mother****er tonight if he doesn't give us 3lb


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm gonna be extra racist towards him as a punishment. i'll ask him if the shirt he's wearing was picked by his great grandfather


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i still havent met biggz. maybe next time:beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you might be a little scared when you first meet him, they don't call him biggz for nothin


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hangin' out :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Who ya facebookin there nicky?


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

Nick and Alex.. Burn cruise in the brilliant black b5 tonight?!:thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes!!!!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i know you're referring to the other alex, but when i had my badgeless i just bent the latch the slightest bit so it didnt get stuck on the grill when you would pop it.


yea i should have done a bit more research and questins before i tried to install it.....had to break the tabs off the grill cuz my latch wouldnt move in the grill..:banghead: oh well time to get a rs4 grill


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lighthelamp23 said:


> Nick and Alex.. Burn cruise in the brilliant black b5 tonight?!:thumbup:


yup. calling you in a minute.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

car got towed to joey's house today, couple tires showed up and i replaced my headlight switch yesterday.

oh so close. 



















:thumbup:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> no chipotle. I see you parked the lambo next to me


duh



NickBroderick said:


> couple tires showed up


f*u*ck that was fast. maybe i should of ordered my tires from your sketchy website afterall 
put my order in this mornin...hopefully by the end of the week




:wave:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what website is that?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

James Himself said:


> what website is that?


x2 details


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the tires i got today are from discounttiredirect.com kevo, not the ones from the sketchy site. my paypal payment to them still says pending 

i've been keeping track of all the money i've spent on the c5, i didn't with the b5 and it's probably for the better...

$1,586.94


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

bored and don't feel like doing homework...


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Silly boys. Oh Alex how I hope to see you soon


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

come back soon! 

bored and don't feel like doing homework either... oh wait just kidding


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hell yeah. 
when is this wagon going to be lowlow?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

a week or so i hope


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Better be soon. You need to be cracking trans pans again


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

**** that, i'm not going that low on coilovers with this car. when i get bags i'll have more fun. 










started tearing apart the b5, let me know if you need anything


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i cant wait to see the wagon stanced out like it should


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

x2 should be very very nice....very:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Really looking forward to this. Why did it get towed though? Did I miss something.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> **** that, i'm not going that low on coilovers with this car. when i get bags i'll have more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im about to buy a part just to have a piece of your b5


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

NickBroderick said:


> **** that, i'm not going that low on coilovers with this car. when i get bags i'll have more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao i wasnt paying attention when i first saw this pic i thought it was a shot of your garage with random parts in it....then i saw the chrome on the bottom of the tailgate....man those C5 Avants have huge boots huh?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Im about to buy a part just to have a piece of your b5


 you know you want a set of euro taillights and maybe some new speakers


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

just ordered achilles atr sports for my wheels aswell, ive heard good reviews about them! and cheap as hell too


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

i love those wheels


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Really looking forward to this. Why did it get towed though? Did I miss something.


 the b5 was towed from the body shop to our buddy joe's place, it was totaled back in december.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought your boy from lanc was buying it?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

he was thinking about it but backed out, i'd feel bad selling my car to a buddy with no interior hahaha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> the b5 was towed from the body shop to our buddy joe's place, it was totaled back in december.


 I thought you were talking about the C5 haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I thought you were talking about the C5 haha


 i thought you were referring to it as well but for some reason responded about the b5  

i need to get off this couch and go take out my STs so i can trade for the c5 coils... i hate being lazy


----------



## jamminjaycurry (Feb 15, 2012)

*PM*

clear your quota so i can pm you about that blower motor


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

jamminjaycurry said:


> clear your quota so i can pm you about that blower motor


 good to go :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

new friends


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

PSU is a bitch :wavy:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

what an interesting photoshoot


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

it's a good thing we didn't end up sliced into pieces 

we better get some pork and onions soon I'm fiending


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't know you were buddies with Andrew. Cool guy. Very interesting. Like the NUE's


Sent from the Throne.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> it's a good thing we didn't end up sliced into pieces
> 
> we better get some pork and onions soon I'm fiending


 for real, we haven't eaten all day. 

jonesin'. i just sent rob a text...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahahaha 

:laugh::wave::thumbup::heart:eace:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

you guys clearly have a better car scene up there than bethlehem


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

our afternoon adventure, got a late start to the day :laugh: 




























then got my car washed, fo free .99


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

and then i paid a ridiculous amount of dinero for some gasolina 










then we took some pictures with my friends wrx


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

...thennnnn we smoked.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

An I thought 3.80 was high!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

drill baby drill :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

then we used this new guy  










eace:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> and then i paid a ridiculous amount of dinero for some gasolina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats not ridiculous....im £78 to fill mine from the fumes  

bong would make it bearable though


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

sick shots 

:wave:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

lalalala, nick is a truck.


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

I need to make a visit up to psu 

1000th post :heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like we're having a party soon


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Looks like we're having a party soon


 i hope you smoke lol 






so me nick alex and dave..WHO ELSE IS COMING! 
next weekend commmon! 

b5 party at state college.


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> b5 party at state college.


 greeeeaat :facepalm: 










jk heehe :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thats gonna be a great weekend


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> thats gonna be a great weekend


 James come! Me and Dave are just going for the night...friday into saturday.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Wes needs to come


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Wes needs to come


 He has like a 7 hr drive. I want him to go so bad. I want everyone to come lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

errbody needs to come


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> errbody needs to come


 Its gonna be me you alex dave and james!

Dibs on the couch again..not sleeping on the table again.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ill sleep in my car if the table is the only option


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> ill sleep in my car if the table is the only option


 They made fun of me cuz i passed out on their table lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*****:laugh: 
p 
u 
s 
s 
y


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

didn't you take a pillow with you to the table? 

we have two couches now, the living room set up changed up a bit since last time you were here


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> didn't you take a pillow with you to the table?
> 
> we have two couches now, the living room set up changed up a bit since last time you were here


 Hahaha yeah i took a pillow too. Well im callin dibs on a couch lmao


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I could probably fit two more in my bed


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Should I shave my beard alex or do you prefer the more rugged look


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

gear said:


> Should I shave my beard alex or do you prefer the more rugged look


 I like the shaved look but whatever you want 

Ryan you should come with jake in the civic


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn im excited.


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I like the shaved look but whatever you want
> 
> Ryan you should come with jake in the civic


 I know I gotta schedule off and talk to jake, but I'm definitely down


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> I like the shaved look but whatever you want
> 
> Ryan you should come with jake in the civic


 Lol. Just wanted you to be comfortable in your own bed. What about nic lazer Viking?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hes not coming.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I wasn't invited


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> I wasn't invited


 LOL even I was invited


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I wasn't invited


 Nic you are cordially invited to sate college to hang out with all of us since we all love you.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

when is this **** ?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

next weekend. friday, saturday and sunday. march 30th - april 1st

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I'll come up on Saturday.. Let me try and scrounge up someone to ride with me.. 3 hours is gonna be a long drive listening to my wheel bearing


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I think I'll come up on Saturday.. Let me try and scrounge up someone to ride with me.. 3 hours is gonna be a long drive listening to my wheel bearing


I'll let you know tomorrow how much work I have Saturday, you can grab me on the way since I'll be in hershey


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I think I'll come up on Saturday.. Let me try and scrounge up someone to ride with me.. 3 hours is gonna be a long drive listening to my wheel bearing


I hear you on the wheel bearing. I constantly turn down my radio to double check its still only the bearing i hear..its so bad.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn so me, dave, james, nick, alex, nic, and bobby.

Sounds like a hell of a b5 meet.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Should I send a picture of my B5 to be in the meet? :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah alex will just photoshop the doughboy in the pics..we're good


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn so me, dave, james, nick, alex, nic, and bobby.
> 
> Sounds like a hell of a b5 meet.


And maybe Wes...dependent on work. Somethimes I work fri-sun which would pretty much be my whole paycheck.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah alex will just photoshop the doughboy in the pics..we're good


You f***.

Acceptabru


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I think I'll come up on Saturday.. Let me try and scrounge up someone to ride with me.. 3 hours is gonna be a long drive listening to my wheel bearing


I'm leaving NY Friday night and coming home Saturday. And which one you going to bring?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> And maybe Wes...dependent on work. Somethimes I work fri-sun which would pretty much be my whole paycheck.


Wes you have to come to this since you already turned down SOWO. we can meet up then meet Marc and James in PA.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> I'm leaving NY Friday night and coming home Saturday. And which one you going to bring?


We gotta plan it out so me and james meetup with you. We'll figure it out.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nic and bobby if you guys feel like hanging but not driving far, our Lancaster friend is having a little get together on Sunday the 1st that I'm hoping we all go to


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm not going to Neil's. If you plan to hang out somewhere else in town, lmk. I'll be there to meet you guys. 

It's really up to Nic if we goto state college as hell be the one driving. I have a front end knock I'm trying to find


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

gear said:


> I'm leaving NY Friday night and coming home Saturday. And which one you going to bring?


The S4


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> The S4


Would you be able to cruise with us or are you out of the way


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

gear said:


> Would you be able to cruise with us or are you out of the way


we would from the turnpike up if you are going that way.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Didnt nic say hes going up saturday?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Didnt nic say hes going up saturday?


Yeah, I doubt he stay the night living so close.

Then again he thought it was this weekend lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, only going for Saturday if I come..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have Friday off. Fingers crossed im only working saturday or sunday so I only would have to call out one day and not two.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I have Friday off. Fingers crossed im only working saturday or sunday so I only would have to call out one day and not two.


Sooooooooo...your coming?!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Wes you better be there man


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicks high already.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i was so blazed last night:laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

we're all quite medicated from a nice 1.5 gravy stick


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

quick list of what i still want to get done

- coils installed
- spacers/wheels
- tint
- exhaust
- fix some backlit buttons
- dvd headunit 
- install subwoofer
- replace cabin filter
- enjoy the **** out of it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

-Bake it out


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that was accomplished earlier today


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats my boy


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:

it's getting closer to the big day


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

We gotta start figuring out meet up times.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree. Hopefully i get some money..I'm gonna be broke when i come up there.

Dave i'll leave from philly to James' when your about an hour away cuz it'll take me an hour to get there. You have his address or want me to text you it?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I need it. Is any coming with you and you got work or anything that day?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So im working sat and sun. but i have fri and mon off.
If I can get someone to work for me one of the two days then I can just call out the other day.

...bout 75% sure im coming..


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Goooood ****. Im so excited.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> So im working sat and sun. but i have fri and mon off.
> If I can get someone to work for me one of the two days then I can just call out the other day.
> 
> ...bout 75% sure im coming..


Just take sat off and drive back with me sat night


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm probably driving back sat night too.


----------



## fitteddownlow (Sep 27, 2011)

this thread sucks so im spicing it up a bit with my new dailey










bahaha o havnt seen nick in so long, but ive seen alex a few times.... i think tnick doesnt love me anymore......:banghead:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we both love you and better see you this weekend too. bring the civic or that thing


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

look whoes coming


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicky are you still gonna come down on sunday? I hope you and alex do, and Looney, and everyone else in this thread. I want as many people as physically possible there. Gavin and I miss you. and his baby. and my house. and my bed:heart:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

lmao, i'll be there neily poo.

jake i'm gonna give you a 5 minute hug, and we're gonna time it.

also, i forgot my password for the NickBroderick account again... probably never gonna post from that name ever 

so PM this username if ya need me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hit the forgot my password..or u can prob mess a moderator and ask them to reset it or something.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i would do the whole forgot password thing if i had access to the email account that is linked to that username, forgot that password as well. :banghead:

i'll message a mod


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nic and I ate coming up Saturday as well.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

oprah winfrey said:


> lmao, i'll be there neily poo.
> 
> jake i'm gonna give you a 5 minute hug, and we're gonna time it.
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Nic and I ate coming up Saturday as well.


Just for the day right?


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm never on here, only AZ. I go to psu so ill probably be around sat. here's the hoopty








stage 3+ b5 s4


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol you joined just for this. your car will be a monster compared to everyone else's. see you tonight


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

I had an account i just forgot what it was. but yea gotta stay in the local scene lol.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Just for the day right?


yeah.


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

Brothers Nick and Alex, what are you doing tonight? Who wants to come get an IY S4 with me???


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

brother joseph, tomorrow. we're doin it.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

This guy buying cars left and right


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

lighthelamp23 said:


> Brothers Nick and Alex, what are you doing tonight? Who wants to come get an IY S4 with me???


is this joe. thanks for invite fgt


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

Baby Kito said:


> This guy buying cars left and right


Actually only left:heart:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

oh sweet jesus





































guys if i don't do it myself tomorrow we need to get my spacers off and coilovers out asap i need my c5 coils


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Come on nick do some work


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Come on nick do some work


Nicks a bum


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Nicks a bum


agreed sir.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

pulled an all nighter for no apparent reason, worked all day and now i'm exhausted so i'm just hangin out smoking. no coilovers are being taken out of any cars today hahahaha


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thread jacking for a second

Any of you guys are welcome to come to a meet/ BBQ at my place sunday, heres the address

*Location: * 142 cliff ave, Lancaster, PA 17602

Neils house, just bring some drinks or food if possible. Anything helps. Looking to have a combined 30+ cars.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> pulled an all nighter for no apparent reason, worked all day and now i'm exhausted so i'm just hangin out smoking. no coilovers are being taken out of any cars today hahahaha


Well just photoshop your car lower for the pics


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Crap.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish there were more cool eurocar people in my town


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I wish there were more cool eurocar people in my town


I wish you lived over here! I guess I'll be the only wagon and it would be awesome having pictures with yours


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

See you sluts soon


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

don't know any of you, but wes and i are more then prepared, see ya'll soon :beer:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> I wish you lived over here! I guess I'll be the only wagon and it would be awesome having pictures with yours


Wanna take a road trip to Colorado alex I wanna visit my old coil overs


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

birth control said:


> don't know any of you, but wes and i are more then prepared, see ya'll soon :beer:


I like you already


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

birth control said:


> don't know any of you, but wes and i are more then prepared, see ya'll soon :beer:


Wes's b7 wheels are white?? Those look baller


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

They do look clean but it is wes' car..it never looks bad.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> They do look clean but it is wes' car..it never looks bad.


This is true. I picked up a set of b7 stockers because wes pulled them off so well


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I like you already


x2 :laugh: this should be a good time


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

I can see how the conversation may go

'........its tyre-smoke officer'

'funny smelling tyres son....'

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

come join us


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

gear said:


> Wanna take a road trip to Colorado alex I wanna visit my old coil overs


Do it! You won't!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Won't be making it up tomorrow.. I'm going to insulate my garage instead


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Won't be making it up tomorrow.. I'm going to insulate my garage instead


Such an old guy reason to skip out on hang time….bro, you've changed. :sly:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Such an old guy reason to skip out on hang time….bro, you've changed. :sly:




you're right :facepalm:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

wish I could've come up this weekend


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## RomB (Mar 23, 2012)

^I like this one the best :thumbup:
The others are nice too but I'm not big on stance.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

You guys are all so awesome! :heart:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish I came 

Nick and Alex... come to sowo with us.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> I wish I came
> 
> Nick and Alex... come to sowo with us.


Yes Nick and Alex, come to SOWO. I wanna smoke with you guys and Marc


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You guys should go to sowo, hell I might even go


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the hospitality guys Really good time up there with all of you hopefully better weather and more time for me next time


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Thanks for the hospitality guys Really good time up there with all of you hopefully better weather and more time for me next time


same here. that was a good ass weekend.

weed.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i just got home. i had fun. i'll see you all again soon:beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

DSC_0058 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Small bathroom filled with dudes. Gay or not gay?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

so many nice b5s on one parking garage :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:wave:

:banghead:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

it was very gay gear.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> :wavy:


This is how you know Marcs gay. Always saying wavy instead of wave.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

SeanKirk23 said:


> This is how you know Marcs gay. Always saying wavy instead of wave.


Tapatalk bitch..they dont have smileys.


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

oprah winfrey said:


> 9 guys in one bathroom, all ****


yeah, that happened. hahahah :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

cleaned the **** out of my car today.
A-from rain and roadtrip
B-ashes from blunts


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> cleaned the **** out of my car today.
> A-from rain and roadtrip
> B-ashes from blunts


lmao

i did the same thing on saturday at work :thumbup:

ya'll *****s should come back...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> lmao
> 
> i did the same thing on saturday at work :thumbup:
> 
> ya'll *****s should come back...


hell yeah. i want to get tattoed at Tattoo Marks.
That place was rad.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

did you and gabe stop in and check it out? i wish the weather was better so we all had motivation to do more after we smoked hahaha


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

We need to take a "spirited" drive down some of the back roads here


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

just smoked a honey dipped blunt:heart:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

oh my goodness  those pics are sweet like that blunt was i bet

alex and i smoked a bloont, a joint and then got buffalo chicken pizza and parmesan bread sticks from papa john's. incredible


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn my fronts too high


----------



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

Tell me that's my house, too bad I didn't have the S4!
Peep the yellow one I'm selling


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

that is definitely your house and you shoulda been home. we just took a few things off nick's car quick. jesse (CELison) was there with that silver s4 we told you about too

imola is such a cool color and I hope you sell it now. I wish I had enough cash to buy one


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

James Himself said:


>


so goofy :laugh:
i can only see you in your own car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

He looks good driving mine though lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Nick B! Your inbox is full. :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

message oprah


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Isaac's here hangin with us and our ***** Biggz  Mac miller is on the way


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn chillin again already. Nice all you guys being closer


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lighthelamp23 said:


> Tell me that's my house, too bad I didn't have the S4!
> Peep the yellow one I'm selling


holy **** i wish i had cash...










thanks homie, cant wait for it to dry


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

lmao

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Why is there no pictures of a slammed A6 wagon in this theard yet.........:sly:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Cuz nick is a ****


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

cleaned up the b5 coils, i want another b5 to put them in just because they came out so nice. i can spin the perches with 2 fingers  that's what she said

the c5 coils should be here by the end of next week/weekend


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive witnessed the cleaning of those coilovers


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/2901828051.html

sale pending


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Going VIP?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/2901828051.html
> 
> sale pending





gear said:


> Going VIP?


DO IT.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so boss


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

im having acura withdrawals.....and i may relapse


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

gallhue said:


> im having acura withdrawals.....and i may relapse











 
I want a q45 or acura rl or mini cooper s as a second car badly.... 


came home for the weekend 
 

 

 

bethlehem ****ed my wheel. looks worse in person 
 

oh well


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> I want a q45 or acura rl or mini cooper s as a second car badly....
> 
> 
> Q's are so sick. Bawse. :thumbup:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

oh well[/QUOTE] 

Damn, thats beat man!! What happened? So did anyone make it out to Dubs on the Defrost this past weekend?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like a pot hole incident....I've been so cautious with the pot holes I come across around here.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

looks like my new wheels haha


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I'm the only one who made it out to dubs on defrost


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> I think I'm the only one who made it out to dubs on defrost


 I would have went.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gear said:


> I think I'm the only one who made it out to dubs on defrost


 There wasn't as many b5s there that I thought would be. I saw yours there though btw, looked awesome in person.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i wanted to go but my car was just not in the condition to drive that long after PSU. My toe is so bad and i can't get an alignment until i get a new axle and wheel bearing.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gabe and I.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> There wasn't as many b5s there that I thought would be. I saw yours there though btw, looked awesome in person.


 Where was your car?

And nicks Package I think it's the shadiest package I've ever received


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gear said:


> Where was your car?


 I was actually in the same row just further down, next to two b5s and an evo.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> I want a q45 or acura rl or mini cooper s as a second car badly....
> 
> 
> came home for the weekend
> ...


 i think im gonna go back to a dc5 again....my b5 is giving me way too many problems


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I wanna be stanced and low  I need to ditch the 19s and get something smaller. 

And hello to you guys I haven't met. I'm a good friend of "jameshimself" I'd like to meet you guys sometime:beer:

Here's my ride: 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Everyone, show this man some respect. He's ****in awesome


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jackedrabbit said:


> I wanna be stanced and low  I need to ditch the 19s and get something smaller.
> 
> And hello to you guys I haven't met. I'm a good friend of "jameshimself" I'd like to meet you guys sometime:beer:
> 
> ...


 Why do you need to ditch 19s? That doesn't have an affect on ride height unless you have big ass tires.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Tuck those 19's and roll them fenders!


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> Tuck those 19's and roll them fenders!


 Fenders in the rear are pulled. Fronts are rolled and mildly pulled. They didn't do what I wanted in the front. I have 235/35s on it now. The front rubbed pretty bad when it was lower but its all good in the back. But I might go down a size. 

Plus I made the horrible mistake of dropping a grand on an Apr intercooler. Which makes the charge pipe the lowest point on the car now. 

I think 18s would look better though.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm feelin it. james should introduce us 



















at least my wheel's not that bad


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Not to thread jack but speaking of wheels, anyone know who would want some winter ones? I wanna sell my 16" 5 spokes: Looking for maybe $450 or so... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5644680-FS-16-quot-Winter-setup-Audi-5-spoke-w-Conti-s


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

new machined perches for the rear coils  



















he's assembling, packing and shipping them  finally!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

For you alex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upMQ5LZtWaA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

:wave: 

 
DSC_0622 by laser-bear, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0642 by laser-bear, on Flickr 

needs to come down in the rear


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

and the front  but those wheels look awesome I'm glad you got what you wanted



gear said:


> For you alex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upMQ5LZtWaA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> and the front  but those wheels look awesome I'm glad you got what you wanted


coils come on monday


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That has so much potential. Different tires, spacers and a lot more low and I would dig the **** out of it! :thumbup::beer:

I might be the only one that likes that style of a8l wheels, or 19's on a b5 for that matter.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I might be the only one that likes that style of a8l wheels, or 19's on a b5 for that matter.


Guess you forgot about me and my 19s *waves


DSCN3922 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa;
I might be the only one that likes that style of a8l wheels said:


> I've always loved these wheels! And I don't think ill ever get rid of them. I just picked up a set of 19x8.5 rotiform blq but there supposed to go on my wife's b5.5. Personally, I think the a8l's would look way better on her car. Its gonna take some convincing.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> DSCN3922 by NeedingAnAudi


you win.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> There wasn't as many b5s there that I thought would be. I saw yours there though btw, looked awesome in person.


I haven't been on in a while now, but yea I was out of commision to make it. *ANY WAY*, I went to ceicle county drag strip open night tonight:laugh: In all seriousness though, there was a blue 1.8TQ (same as the infamous Alex"s, b5) it ran a LOW 15 in a 1/4mile.... I lost my voice after that run i was so stoked :laugh: Guys it still had every badge, _TEMP TAGS_,4x4mode, it ran strong!! I was so happy to see a good solid running b5 even with a stock k03 barg warner:beer: I just have a lot of love for b5 fella"s:beer: Im assuming he just had a tune


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

QuattroDriven said:


> I haven't been on in a while now, but yea I was out of commision to make it. *ANY WAY*, I went to ceicle county drag strip open night tonight:laugh: In all seriousness though, there was a blue 1.8TQ (same as the infamous Alex"s, b5) it ran a LOW 15 in a 1/4mile.... I lost my voice after that run i was so stoked :laugh: Guys it still had every badge, _TEMP TAGS_,4x4mode, it ran strong!! I was so happy to see a good solid running b5 even with a stock k03 barg warner:beer: I just have a lot of love for b5 fella"s:beer: Im assuming he just had a tune


1/4 tracks are a blast. I try to take my b5 as much as I can. Was actually able to go last weekend. ET was alright but trap was good. Can't complain


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

QuattroDriven said:


> I haven't been on in a while now, but yea I was out of commision to make it. *ANY WAY*, I went to ceicle county drag strip open night tonight:laugh: In all seriousness though, there was a blue 1.8TQ (same as the infamous Alex"s, b5) it ran a LOW 15 in a 1/4mile.... I lost my voice after that run i was so stoked :laugh: Guys it still had every badge, _TEMP TAGS_,4x4mode, it ran strong!! I was so happy to see a good solid running b5 even with a stock k03 barg warner:beer: I just have a lot of love for b5 fella"s:beer: Im assuming he just had a tune


Why was that exciting for you? That's barely faster then stock, I live 15 minutes from there and I have never taken my car there


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Why was that exciting for you? That's barely faster then stock, I live 15 minutes from there and I have never taken my car there


Exciting because we were a little juiced up on Captain!! I dont blame u there, I haven't brought either of mine there myself. I couldn't believe he actually ran it thats all. I pulled on of these when I seen him stage up :facepalm:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

CELison said:


> 1/4 tracks are a blast. I try to take my b5 as much as I can. Was actually able to go last weekend. ET was alright but trap was good. Can't complain


Yea his car ran pretty strong man!!


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

QuattroDriven said:


> Yea his car ran pretty strong man!!


I ran a 12.3 @118 on straight 93. I'll take it but I need meth. I really want to break into the 11's


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

How is the white Avant running Alex? Have u had the chance to put coil on yet?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

what? my car's been running alright 

we had an eventful day today and a bunch of hillbillies have nick's a4 now....


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

any of you dudes comin to NE Dustoff ? lots of stuff happening the night before :beer: :beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i miss the b5 and mansfield is so boring right now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> i miss the b5 and mansfield is so boring right now


figure out your pw bitch


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

pw?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> i miss the b5 and mansfield is so boring right now


 
Vegas and I were discussing me selling the A4 and making the A6 a slammed beast


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

birth control said:


> any of you dudes comin to NE Dustoff ? lots of stuff happening the night before :beer: :beer:


I will be there :wave:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

is that really nicks b5.... :what:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> pw?


Password




:facepalm:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

in all my years of internetting i have never heard someone call a password pw. shut up marcus millerus.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

oprah winfrey said:


> i miss the b5 and mansfield is so boring right now


buy myne....its gettin some tranny work done right now...will be a new car when it done


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

completely unrelated to any adventures of alex and i, but i'm too proud not to post these

took a 16 hour drive with the family yesterday to parris island, south carolina. left at 2am, got there at 6pm... why you ask? simple. to see my little brother graduate from basic training, graduation is actually tomorrow but the last time i saw him in january he was a normal civilian, now he's a marine. i'm so proud 









































































for those of you who don't know, the yellow footsteps are what they stand on at 2am the morning they're brought to parris island, those silver doors you will walk through once and only once, that begins the recruits 3 month journey to becoming a marine

one of the first questions my brother asked me was, "is it low yet?"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That's awesome :thumbup: My brother-in-law was a Marine, he got out 4 years ago. I almost joined the Coast Guard before I got married, wanted to be a rescue swimmer….but I have to many tattoos, so I couldn't join :laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That's guy the from the fridge


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

nice chris, a few years ago i thought about joining the coast guard as well. after seeing everything today i'm seriously considering getting in shape and after living in PA next year enlisting... who knows what will happen

yes dave, that's zach broderick hahahaha :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

alex and i are leaving the b5 community for american trucks, see ya


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't forget to accessorize the hitch with rubber "nuts":thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> alex and i are leaving the b5 community for american trucks, see ya


 American trucks aren't all bad, one of the things I want to build will look something like this


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^agreed! 

Why is there still no slammed A6 wagon in this thread…..


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol. leaving the b5 community would be so sad. I've behind the screen known some of these guys for over four years now and we all seem like pretty good *****s 

my car's been missing the c5


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> lol. leaving the b5 community would be so sad. I've behind the screen known some of these guys for over four years now and we all seem like pretty good *****s
> 
> my car's been missing the c5


 Saw this and immediately thought:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

My b5 misses your b5


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

My body misses your bodies


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Saw this and immediately thought:


 lol  at least I have kevin and his mk4 in the building. I've been helping him refinish his lips. should be nice looking when they're on 











gear said:


> My b5 misses your b5


 come back 



Baby Kito said:


> My body misses your bodies


 lolol I haven't seen you in too many months


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

the c5 will be low on may 4th, mr. pirate


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> the c5 will be low on may 4th, mr. pirate


 opcorn:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oprah winfrey said:


> the c5 will be low on may 4th, mr. pirate


 :thumbup:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

I :heart: Alex


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

buy this **** 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...amp-pioneer-head-unit&p=77101633#post77101633


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Where's my bumper guides son. And how bout a Dutch rudder for the radio


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> at least I have kevin and his mk4 in the building. I've been helping him refinish his lips. should be nice looking when they're on


 :wave:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

dave i'll take the dutch rudder, bumper guides i have no idea where they are, but if i come across them and they're not being used, they're yours. 

kevo, when are the wheels going on?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

oprah winfrey said:


> kevo, when are the wheels going on?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?


 as soon as you get back!!!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

kevin's wheels are almost done. how can we get these shinier? sanded to 2000 grit and polished and they look awesome but not like a mirror.. we used mother's mag and aluminum polish 









next wheels/tires


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chris used a power ball and a drill on his.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was wondering if that would make a significant difference.. I did my lips the same way by hand but they're a good amount more reflective. I don't remember if I even went up to 2000 









also, remeasured my ground to fender and it's a little lower than I thought..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This may be a silly question but did you strip the clear coat of them? I tried polishing the lips on my mercedes wheels but they didn't come out like a mirror until I stripped the clear off them. 

If you did strip the clear, I'd suggest going back to 1k grit and work your way back to 2k, then with a drill and powerball shine them up. I could get mine to shine like a mirror by hand but thats after I sanded the crap out of them. 

Also use water when sanding….looks like you've been doing it inside. If you're not using water you won't get good results.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think the final finish looks like the clear coat is still on but it's definitely off. lips are really rough before sanding. they were actually completely stripped professionally by the guys that powdercoated the centers. I think he started over at least three times before accepting it.. the last time he started as low as 150 and wet sanded from 600 to 2000 (on a blanket his ex made him :laugh. they feel super smooth like they're asking for polish.. I think the next move will be the powerball with a different type of polish. he wants to have them on monday so we'll have pictures soon 

this guy's been helping us too but now he's back home


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

is cole gonna be around when i'm back?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think so  dave went home yesterday with him but is coming back tomorrow I think. hopefully with the dog. joe just got a hibiscus s4


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i hope he comes back. he sent me pics while i was at the movies last night, looks pretty clean, maybe you can steal his seats


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This is the stuff I use and used when polishing the sewer caps: 

http://www.buschshineproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_7_13&products_id=3 

If its smooth and you don't see any sanding lines its ready for polish. Just make sure you're polishing until you see black, then buff off.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll tell him to check that out if he doesn't see here himself. it's weird because while applying the polish it gets really black like it's working but doesn't reflect as much as I'd expect. by the way if anyone's wondering kevin lives two floors under us so he's basically another roommate. until the end of this week when he's gone for good and I'm gone for summer


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

went to go fill up my tires and my valve stem completely tore when I started twisting the cap... wtf. they were new when I had the tires mounted... 



















 at least it didn't happen while I was driving


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> I think the final finish looks like the clear coat is still on but it's definitely off. lips are really rough before sanding. they were actually completely stripped professionally by the guys that powdercoated the centers. I think he started over at least three times before accepting it.. the last time he started as low as 150 and wet sanded from 600 to 2000 (on a blanket his ex made him :laugh. they feel super smooth like they're asking for polish.. I think the next move will be the powerball with a different type of polish. he wants to have them on monday so we'll have pictures soon


 Yea I sanded the 1st wheel 3 different times, still came out the exact same way as the next 2 I did and only sanded them once. Even with the polish, they look good but no perfect mirror finish. It's like a shinier machined finish... Once I go home I'll try the powerball and the polish thepirate said. Thanks for the info. 



oprah winfrey said:


> is cole gonna be around when i'm back?


 Cole came back bee tea dubs. Were taking him downtown for a walk when you get back and exploit him to get girls  ...this time Ryan is not coming with us :laugh:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

major tucking...


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Shoulda thrown a spacer on


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> at least it didn't happen while I was driving


 Saw this on instagram. **** sucks man:thumbdown:


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

Go grab this: 

http://images.motorcycle-superstore.com/ProductImages/OG/0000-Mothers-Power-Metal-Polish---.jpg 

And use the powerball on it. When I did the lips on my AMG's, they came out a perfect mirror finish.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

last pictures with that ****ing donut 


















mk4 day today 













































his coils are as low as they'll go. he's planning on getting lower so it's ok 

wanted to test fit one of nick's wheels but the stock lugs are too short  









and this is what it looks like inside my box 









phone pictures ftl 

nick's almost back


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Rita's ftw 

what's the cup actually doing?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

It's for the water trap


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

nick is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Is that a vintage shoe string alex?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Power steering pump took a dump? 

You guys are crazy for using that stupid jack.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats a power steering rack. Sorry alex


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

one more hibiscus s4 gone. who needs parts? front bumper is in pieces


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Carnage


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Skirts and mounts. cheap.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


> one more hibiscus s4 gone. who needs parts? front bumper is in pieces


 Tell him to hook me up with that rear door handle.. I don't want the whole door


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> one more hibiscus s4 gone. who needs parts? front bumper is in pieces


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sent me all the bumper pieces lol I can make it new again

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

getting excited for tomorrow 

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/...umber1=1zr73y270397156457&track.x=0&track.y=0


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> getting excited for tomorrow
> 
> http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/...umber1=1zr73y270397156457&track.x=0&track.y=0


What is inbound?


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

At first I thought it was going to be coils, but then I saw the weight is only 3 pounds.

What is it?


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

i know heehehe

:wave:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Could it be hubcentric rings?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

it could be these

Your Order
Item	Cost
11	Wheel Bolt
14mm x 40mm -
Ball Seat $20.35
Subtotal:	$20.35
Shipping:	$10.40
Tax:	$0.00
Total:	$30.75


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> it could be these
> 
> Your Order
> Item	Cost
> ...


Nah that's definitely not it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

When is the a6 getting low


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

who's going to staggered?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> who's going to staggered?


I'll be there


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

the c5 will be low tomorrow, expect a lot of pictures :0


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> the c5 will be low tomorrow, expect a lot of pictures :0


yeeeeaaaayyyy


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

blowing into breathalizers at 3 a.m., the adventures continue!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

One of the many benefits of being best friends with big *****s


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> blowing into breathalizers at 3 a.m., the adventures continue!


I cant wait to hear this story lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Thats a power steering rack. Sorry alex


2012..the year of blown steering racks


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> 2012..the year of blown steering racks


it wasn't his rack..lucky little bastard


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> 2012..the year of blown steering racks


Sssshhhhh don't jinx the rest of us


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> it wasn't his rack..lucky little bastard


SOB..at least mine only cost $125 to fix :beer:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> SOB..at least mine only cost $125 to fix :beer:


Your lucky I like you :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

So is the c5 low or what?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> So is the c5 low or what?


Nah...Nick decided he'd rather just smoke all day and sit around baked


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahha we were promised pictures!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> Your lucky I like you :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


:heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah...Nick decided he'd rather just smoke all day and sit around baked


I assumed That's what happened


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

one should not assume that i would do such a thing

the c5 isn't low yet, i'm a fool and because of me we didn't finish last night. it got dark, started pouring and we called it quits. going to joey boys soon to finish it up, i got out of work early and everything!

if i don't have low c5 pictures in this thread by tonight, i will never smoke again. ever.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> one should not assume that i would do such a thing
> 
> the c5 isn't low yet, i'm a fool and because of me we didn't finish last night. it got dark, started pouring and we called it quits. going to joey boys soon to finish it up, i got out of work early and everything!
> 
> if i don't have low c5 pictures in this thread by tonight, i will never smoke again. ever.




well keep you to those words


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lies as f*ck.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:facepalm:

I was hoping for some lows in this thread.










inspirational page topper.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

good luck man we know you can lay off for a day right?? heheheh anyway I saw a c5 wagon in the above colour that was lowered with some decent wheels on and i gotta say ....it looks bloody gorgeous if done right! here's to pics!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

these cars better be done tomorrow


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> these cars better be done tomorrow


the rears are childsplay. 45 minutes tops


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on boys, put the cheeb down for a few minutes and get er done. :wave:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

ooooo  that white looks sooo beautiful.....has it got spacers on?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

it has 20mm spacers up front

the rears, like the fronts, are very simple but some of the bolts are a pain in the ass to access and take 10 minutes a piece just to unscrew them.

today it'll be done, i have today off so i don't have to wait to get outta work. i'm so happy with the front fitment, it's perfectly flush and you can run a credit card between the fender and tire

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick wanna smoke?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

shhh i'm gonna edit that original post so nobody sees that i'm a bold faced liar, but yes


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> shhh i'm gonna edit that original post so nobody sees that i'm a bold faced liar, but yes


You lied. But I love those wheels so it's ok.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You lied. But I love those wheels so it's ok.


They don't love you though............


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> They don't love you though............


:sly:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> shhh i'm gonna edit that original post so nobody sees that i'm a bold faced liar, but yes


dissapointed in you today


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> these cars better be done tomorrow


Saw this in person today (I came to get the santorin hood), not the biggest fan of the super low, but definitely impressive, to say the least, in person

Nick


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

the c5 is done!

it's dark and i'm too tired to adjust anything so it's staying at joe's no pictures until tomorrow


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nthomas33 said:


> Saw this in person today (I came to get the santorin hood), not the biggest fan of the super low, but definitely impressive, to say the least, in person
> 
> Nick


lol joe told us. 


pictures of today








































































































































my car better be done tomorrow too :banghead:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

girls smashing ****, cats, dope ass wagens. this thread has everything i've ever dreamed of. :heart:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:. It was pretty sad turning a super rare Audi into a big piece of metal. He should have a laser red 6spd s4 avant next week


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

legit pictures tomorrow


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

Probably the coolest cat ever haha. Car's lookin good too

Nick


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why are people so fascinated with smashing things, lol. Merc wheels look really good Nick.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

if you werent running around taking pics of cats you would have had your car done already!!! :laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> if you werent running around taking pics of cats you would have had your car done already!!! :laugh:


My girl actually decided you were her favorite B5 friend of mine based on these cat pics:laugh:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

gettin' ***** while postin' pics of *****

thanks geoff :heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I've seen the car lowered all around


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Straight gangster right there!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

http://scrapedcrusaders.com/2012/05/07/daily-scraped-369/


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Straight gangster right there!


Times 2

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

s6 door blades and a euro trunk plate tub and this thing will be set


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

SomeDayS4 said:


> http://scrapedcrusaders.com/2012/05/07/daily-scraped-369/


haha, I didn't even have anything to do with that one.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

****en nice!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> s6 door blades and a euro trunk plate tub and this thing will be set


funny, i'm not a fan of the door blades and i actually prefer the NA tub to the euro one... only reason i'd get the euro is to switch it up.

my plans from here are brushed mirror caps, tint, exhaust and a new head unit. that's about it!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> funny, i'm not a fan of the door blades and i actually prefer the NA tub to the euro one... only reason i'd get the euro is to switch it up.
> 
> my plans from here are brushed mirror caps, tint, exhaust and a new head unit. that's about it!


I respect that! It definitely looks great as is and those mods would be perfect.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

wow that looks awesome. flows so well


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

god damn its like a whole different car soo much better!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

nick that looks legit man.....super clean.....****en low...jeez....what is the underside on the c5's like? you got good clearance?


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

:wave::heart:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> nick that looks legit man.....super clean.....****en low...jeez....what is the underside on the c5's like? you got good clearance?


i don't hit anything, there's sooooo much clearance underneath it's awesome. it just looks low


----------



## kriptonik. (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread delivers. 

Meow. :wave:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Nick, I want your car. :heart::heart:

and those pictures look great, Alex.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

that loookkkkks fantastic, nick. you really have THAT much clearance under there? it looks pretty low.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

those pancakes last night 

i'm gonna finish them right now actually...


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

oprah winfrey said:


> i don't hit anything, there's sooooo much clearance underneath it's awesome. it just looks low


well thats just perfect.....i would like a car that doesnt squeak and scratch when you go lower


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Are there fault codes? Its hard to tell from the video but maybe a vacuum leak based on where you guys are putting the stethoscope.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

mmmmm looks like a nice fresh harvest!:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Doesn't really sound like a vac leak. Almost sounds like the fan bearings. Is it throwing any codes?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Scanning that car soon. Any reason why I shouldn't get this for my car? 
1997-1999 Audi A4 Power Steering Rack And Pinion
http://bit.ly/JC7fXF


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> Scanning that car soon. Any reason why I shouldn't get this for my car?
> 1997-1999 Audi A4 Power Steering Rack And Pinion
> http://bit.ly/JC7fXF


Lifetime warranty and great feedback score... I don't see why not. When I look up the rack there is a vin break though so I'd make sure you're getting the right piece. If you give me the vin i can verify the number for you.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thats where i bought mine from. except mine was 315$ + 175$ core charge ontop. i called a dealership to get the exact part number for my cars vin and matched it up. you might wanna do that first to double check you have the right one. 

Im pretty sure you have this one cuz mine is different.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

could be a weird vac leak. seems to go away when u hit the gas and come stronger when u let off. which is where the vacumm is strongest. who knows. also could be the fan or a ****ty belt. belts usually get louder when u hit the gas though as would the fan i think


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I got my steering rack from national auto. It was like $225 and its made by meyle 

I got a small vac leak from That little green nipple going to the brake booster. It just wore away over time. Just a thought....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we fixed it. manifold gaskets. today was good. iphone pictures...

coffee









cat


















corvette color









cars


















cat









gay









camber









pollen









arnold









2 b's









4 a's









2 t's


















more arnold









free sheetz









back to watching black movies


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

what no cat at the end??


----------



## pzp107 (Nov 30, 2006)

Im finally a star in a movie lol....... 

Orange car looks familiar lol.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Careful...those B's are dangerous lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:sly::banghead::beer::screwy::what::laugh:opcorn::thumbup::thumbdown::wave:eace::bs::facepalm:ic::heart::snowcool:

alex and i went to a fire tonight and were told there would be bitches, there was one. we promptly left after roasting a few toasted coconut marshmellows

the c5 is such a good highway cruiser; still


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:


summer goals - fix my ****in car. get a sub and amps. acquire black or silver q45, coils, tints and daytons. it better happen. I want one too badly. even talked to a guy about trading :sly: I wish I wasn't broke


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn no bitches!? That aint right.
Me and Gabe went to a BANGER last weekend like 100+ people with mad girls haha. It was dope. haha. 

BUT Nick and Alex were not there. fail


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I was at a kegger Friday night. I ****ed so many hot dudes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I was at a kegger Friday night. I ****ed so many hot dudes


I believe it


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I wonder what Bryan was suppose to type or if that was what he wanted to type


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Who knows, he sold his b5 so he must be teh gays


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Who knows, he sold his b5 so he must be teh gays


I've been dreaming of a b5 avant for a daily lately


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Slumming it in a mk2 does that to you


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Slumming it in a mk2 does that to you


:laugh:

You guys are the silliest. YOLO (in my bro voice)


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

it looks like you guys live on a farm where there are only audis flowers cats and weed


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

thepirate said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You guys are the silliest. YOLO (in my bro voice)


:laugh: 




Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> it looks like you guys live on a farm where there are only audis flowers cats and weed


I wish we lived there. it's actually our buddy joe's (lighthelamp23) which is only a couple miles away from our apartment


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

aledelic42 said:


>


hahaha awesome:beer:


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


>


:laugh::laugh:awesome.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i saw that car again this morning during my morning cruise, of course a middle aged woman drives it


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

car's still broken in state college but I came home monday. nick got bored yesterday and came to hang with some bethlehem *****s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


Is it a requirement to always get Nick in a pic with his mouth wide open? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i'm always laughing because i'm always high


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> i'm always laughing because i'm always high


Oh. legit status.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

alex, come hang out


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

no car  come to bethlehem


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

get a ride with jake


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would if he didn't go to sowo. Nick's coming back to bethlehem friday night so we should all hang then


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> get a ride with jake


I spied him rollin the strip in Helen today


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish I was in that jelly bean with him


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im really not sure why i posted "awesome!"

but anyway i came to post here about how awesome nicks car looks in person, Isaac and I had tons of fun


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

pics from this weekend...


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

James Himself said:


> im really not sure why i posted "awesome!"
> 
> but anyway i came to post here about how awesome nicks car looks in person, Isaac and I had tons of fun


you posted awesome because it WAS awesome



there's one pictures from this weekend. you'll have to wait to see it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't take any pictures that night, but this was last night


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

yes. :thumbup:


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh........cross joint. They say M.M.O. Shaugnesy designed the first one.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That allroad looks to be uglier then sin.

Nick's car not so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

wats wrong with the headlights of the allroad? looks like they are covered in paper:screwy:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Allroads have so much potential. More people need to build them. 

That a6 avant bawh :heart:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah how good that C5 avant looks is mind numbing, kinda like those nuggets. 

That picture is such a good example of how to make a car look nice without doing much at all...


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks dudes  

today driving back to my place i noticed the passenger in a civic si in front of me taking a picture with his iphone at the light  then they got up next to me and he took a rolling video, i wish i could see it  

:wave: 

celtics, mary and choco tacos. right now. it's happening.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Choco tacos are bangin yo :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

the b5 motor is gone! sold it to mr. boosted tonight, then he took a few pictures 




























jdm angles


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Jesus that hill looks even worse now! I thought it was bad on fb!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I showed him that on fb like a month ago, and he bitched at me because he already know the guy anyways lol


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

haha....****s sexy though...makes me want a a6 avant...or maybe a b6 a4 avant


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i bitched lmao 

i like that look a lot. you should definitely get one


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

what a a6 or a4 avant?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i cant decide which one is sexier a c5 or c6


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

c6's are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excellent


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

c5:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

ive never really likes the huge front grills audi moved to but dat c6 interior:heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

C5 > c6


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

C5 all the way. Im against the bigger front ends on the newer Audis as well.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i love the bigger front ends 

however there's something about b5/c5/d2 body styles, the older lines that still look awesome today, that makes me love them :heart:


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> C5 > c6


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

you guys are making me blush

i won an 04 allroad tail light on ebay for 75 bucks, now i can replace the cracked one from the fool at work who hit my car. aw yea


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

look who's in the June PVW








and, wow I need a new phone


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

B5s are killing it haha

I need to get a subscription to PVW again.


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

thepirate said:


> B5s are killing it haha
> 
> I need to get a subscription to PVW again.


He was actually in the same issue you were also.... I will have to take a pic...


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi guys :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh ****. gotta pick up that issue


ryan we better smoke soon


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

**** ***** that's sweet 

i'll have to get it too


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

StanTheCaddy said:


> look who's in the June PVW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


takes better pics than my ****berry


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

who needs some junk?


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i want the mats!
and are the bigger infinitys for the rear doors?
ill take those too.

pm me prices please


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

how much for the speakers and the trunk?


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

What are you looking to get for the trunk lid?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I need the radio/climate control surround, assuming its for a prefacelift. How much shipped to 40422?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

sorry guys, i posted the prices in the sale ad but not here haha


- infinity speakers front & rear (hole in one of the fronts) - $55 shipped o.b.o.

- oh **** handles & rear view sunshade - $15 o.b.o.

- sunroof control/overhead lights - $20 o.b.o.

- new rear mud flaps - $20 o.b.o.

- front head rests - $20 o.b.o.

- s4 sunroof motor - $40 o.b.o.

- ashtray - $15 o.b.o.

- AC control - $35 o.b.o.

- hazard switch, heated seat switch, rear defrost switch - $5 a piece o.b.o.

- dumby switches - $5 for all three

- radio surround trim - $30 o.b.o.

- rear view mirror - $20 o.b.o.

- headlight washer caps - $15 o.b.o.

- drivers side window switches/side mirror switch - $15 o.b.o.

- passenger side window switch - $10 o.b.o.

- door handles - $20 o.b.o.

- aero wiper blades (used for 6 months) - $25 o.b.o.

- belt line trim - $20 for all 3 o.b.o.

- tail light piece - $10 o.b.o.

- rear license plate holder - $10 o.b.o.

- engine cover - $10 o.b.o.

- intake cover - $5 o.b.o.

- used rear mud flaps - $15 o.b.o.

- floor mats - *sold*

- euro trunk lid - $250 picked up o.b.o.

- steering wheel with airbag - $120 o.b.o.

- blower motor - bought new, installed in october and used for two months - $65 o.b.o.

- pioneer head unit & radio surround - $150 o.b.o.



james i sent you a text :wave:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't get your text  I texted you today, do you have the right number?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

James Himself said:


> I didn't get your text  I texted you today, do you have the right number?


i guess not... did you text 5082158007? 

i had my own adventure today, not really but i changed my oil and washed my car!
































































:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i ****ing hate you right now......your making me want to ditch my b5 just after i had 2 grand of work done to it

btw does urs have the self leveling headlights? i cant tell from the pic


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looking at yours, I have got to get my A6 back on the road, new wheels and slammed.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

gallhue said:


> i ****ing hate you right now......your making me want to ditch my b5 just after i had 2 grand of work done to it
> 
> btw does urs have the self leveling headlights? i cant tell from the pic


it does, they were cool to watch at stock height. they don't self level anymore because i'm too low for the sensors, i might try to fix that eventually


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Im gonna pm u about the euro trunk when i get off work. B5 right?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

yes sir


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

:heart: The last shot!! what kind of place is that shot at? looks liek the greatest car cleaning place ever!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

D3ZAudi said:


> :heart: The last shot!! what kind of place is that shot at? looks liek the greatest car cleaning place ever!


it is the greatest car cleaning place ever 

that's where i work, i took those pictures in the detail bay! it's a car wash


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Mother of car washes! Wish we had places like that around here.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.redlinespeedshine.com/


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> http://www.redlinespeedshine.com/


Do you have an extra room and are they hiring?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Do you have an extra room and are they hiring?


No extra room but nicks bed fits 2 people  ...ask me how i know.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

how do you know


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> how do you know


What he said. creepy :screwy:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol:heart:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Nick. I miss you. Can I come up sometime with my buddy and we can have a sleepover and such. Alex will come up too yes? And will have a pillow fight and tickle each other and then order crazy dominos pizza while we watch it being delivered via the TV screen and then watch insane cars to crap on Forza and yell Rachel slurs from your apartment


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i just went to pick up my a4 and a6 wheels that were left at joe's, the c5 wheels have been taken. ****.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats beat as ****. I'll send you pics of how they look on my car though.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

YOU JERK. 

i'm calling his landlord tomorrow because he had some guys from the township come and take a bunch of ****, even though my buddy wills who lives there told them not to take those wheels... idk why they left my a4 wheels


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

summer ftw!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

smallest to largest.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> i just went to pick up my a4 and a6 wheels that were left at joe's, the c5 wheels have been taken. ****.


 sorry.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss those *****s. 
forever alone


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

until the 25th


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

oprah winfrey said:


> summer ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love State College in the summer. These shots make me so bummed that I can't make it for Arts Fest. Cars are lookin good though :thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

forever alone together


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Nick why didn't you move back for the summer?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I miss you fckers! 
gtg in PA after waterfest?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes! 

someone should buy my rear suspension


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you buy the airlifts?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

not yet but that's the plan. but I'm also talking to a guy about his $1900 q45... ****. come over


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe next week. Need my heel to heal first..its messed up and i just keep walking on it.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

**** your heel 


had my car at my buddy's garage to fix my torn exhaust. can't drive any lower than this without scraping and now I have a dent from who knows what  side skirt is falling off too. all that better be fixed soon  

 

 

 


nick's arriving in bethlehem shortly


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The shop put that dent there? I'd be giving someone a call….


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

thepirate said:


> The shop put that dent there? I'd be giving someone a call….


 it's all just a bunch of buddies, they're jake looney's friends and alex is always there hanging out and smoking. not the same situation as dropping it off for some random dudes to tinker with it ya know? ****ty either way. 

i'm back in massachusetts. bethlehem was fun and smoking with james and isaac was excellent as usual


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I miss you nick. How long are you staying there? How was the drive?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> it's all just a bunch of buddies, they're jake looney's friends and alex is always there hanging out and smoking. not the same situation as dropping it off for some random dudes to tinker with it ya know? ****ty either way.
> 
> i'm back in massachusetts. bethlehem was fun and smoking with james and isaac was excellent as usual


 It doesn't matter, if they're all friends the someone should tell him what happened.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

thepirate said:


> It doesn't matter, if they're all friends the someone should tell him what happened.


 agreed sir 

i'll be in massachusetts for a week marc, the drive was great! only bottomed out once in new jersey, which just goes to show you how ****ty those roads actually are... like i said it takes effort for me to smack the bottom of this car :banghead:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

oh hai :wave:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

look what the cat dragged in :wave:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

oprah winfrey said:


> i'll be in massachusetts for a week marc, the drive was great! only bottomed out once in new jersey, which just goes to show you how ****ty those roads actually are... like i said it takes effort for me to smack the bottom of this car :banghead:


 should of stopped by


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sure Alex will go Kung fu on them soon enough. Once he realizes his ethnicity


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

nick bro-derek :laugh:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

sup wit it *****s










i've been having an awesome week back home, i'll post more pictures later!


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Dammit! Cant wait to get my A6 back on the road, slammed and some 19's. Im glad mine is white too, its soo clean.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So Nick I should be getting tires in the near future, because I'm employed again! :****yeah:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick we need to chill soon...soon as in asap.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh **** *****

this is what I've been up to in bethlehem.. I should start bringing my camera around more























































scrapes http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150993787505690


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love nick pros car.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

gimme that benz!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

instant update :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

unlucky white lighter :banghead:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


>












people still do this? :banghead:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I mean he might of over did it a little? Camber is where its at though.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

it's jake looney, it's expected


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

gallhue said:


> people still do this? :banghead:


:laugh:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

you guys have been slacking :thumbdown:







:wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know how I didn't realize this before today but I joined the failed ns-ii club  already ordered another but I'll be riding on the donut for a little longer.. I wish my 16s weren't in state college








at least nankang's tread wear isn't tooo bad  daily driving on them since fall with bad camber but ok toe

also got some facelift c5 washer caps. we'll see how they fit/look

and I've been shopping around for crown vic police interceptors :sly:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i could bring them to your house when i'm there for wf.

SPEAKING OF WATERFEST WHO THE **** IS GOING? BECAUSE THESE TWO *****S WILL BE THERE.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be there! Lets smoke lots and lots of weed.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


> failed ns-ii club


this does not fill me with confidence lol


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be there! Lets smoke lots and lots of weed.


ok


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> i could bring them to your house when i'm there for wf.
> 
> SPEAKING OF WATERFEST WHO THE **** IS GOING? BECAUSE THESE TWO *****S WILL BE THERE.


Il have your beer at waterfest


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be there! Lets smoke lots and lots of weed.


Yes yes and yes.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Yes yes and yes.


Sorry Wes, strictly Audi familia..no mk4 kids.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i saw the glee on instaslammed wes, it actually looks really good 

i put together a list of **** i want to do to my car/stuff that needs to be fixed/that i want to replace

the bad
- CEL
- rear pads/rotors
- power steering pump
- drivers side tail light (i have an allroad tail light being shipped to me, **** yea horsepower)
- random squeak that comes and goes. i think it may be the spring perches rubbing on the axle in the rear, been too lazy to investigate
- passenger side window switch because all the paint is peeling and it's white underneath instead of tan like the on the drivers side...
- i still need to figure out why some lights don't light up on my cc/air vents/overhead leds

the good
- brushed mirror caps
- tint 
- allroad woodgrain shift knob (audi makes the worst auto shift knobs ever, inb4 **** automatic)
- allroad air susp buttons, it'd be cool as hell to one day be bagged and have those control my air out/air up 
- funk button, who the funk doesn't want one of those?
- exhaust, maybe
- touchscreen headunit

that's it! hahahaha

also frank sinatra is being listened to and loved right about now


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Sorry Wes, strictly Audi familia..no mk4 kids.






oprah winfrey said:


> i saw the glee on instaslammed wes, it actually looks really good
> 
> i put together a list of **** i want to do to my car/stuff that needs to be fixed/that i want to replace
> 
> ...


Frank Sinatra :thumbup:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Sorry Wes, strictly Audi familia..no mk4 kids.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

stupid mk4 kids

:laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Me: smoke mad weed at wf with nick Alex Marc etc

Gabe: I'm going to shake nick Broderick's dick


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

**** ya.

tail light came today, **** ya

**** ya!










stonely


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks lonely.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

forever astone


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh:




























twin turbo power acquired!

i bought a wooden allroad shift knob today too! randomly searched on ebay at work and there was one for sale, for... $52  hahahaha


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

any regrets about gettin the c5........im contemplating going back to japs opcorn:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gallhue said:


> any regrets about gettin the c5........im contemplating going back to japs opcorn:


Lol oh god


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

the only regret i have about getting the c5 is it's not a d2 a8l lmao

but for real though, i love this damn car


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish we had threads like this in the mk4 forums


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

you should just get a b5 ***** pants!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

beman, blacks, blunt, booty

:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

That wrx tho
not low doe


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

who's smoking with us at waterfest sunday?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

me 
everyone come to Hojo's Sat night


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

its funny you posted that bugeye....thats what im thinkin bout switching to


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought this picture was cute


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> who's smoking with us at waterfest sunday?


Count me in!!


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

R u making it out sunday Nick? Im rollen out with us deldub's guys sunday morning. This is justin btw


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Alex you better meet up with me and take some pictures of my car and my blunttttts


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> who's smoking with us at waterfest sunday?


Those vette fitment hre's?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Those vette fitment hre's?


lol it says ARE you big dumbo:screwy:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> lol it says ARE you big dumbo:screwy:


Shut up. I meant ARE's.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

WF was a good time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1uvmh75xxs




























i love stealing instaslammed pics


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

me you and alex just broin' out :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I so lonely


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I so lonely


Alex, we'll just have to have a mid-west g2g then :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Alex, we'll just have to have a mid-west g2g then :wave:


Midwest Treffen!!!!!!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Midwest Treffen!!!!!!!


I'll be in North Carolina with the family  figures!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> I'll be in North Carolina with the family  figures!


You are a horrible B5 brother. :banghead:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:

IMG_3238 by ZVincler, on Flickr

IMG_3242 by ZVincler, on Flickr

IMG_3236 by ZVincler, on Flickr

IMG_3249 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

it was great to meet you zack! your car is so dreamy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick….I've actually been looking for an A6 wagon for the wife.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

oh BOY

do it, do it, do it!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

FEEEEEEL THE ALLROAD POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!










more wood grain is always better


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Always knew you liked the wood in your hands


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:thumbup:

that's what my hand looks like when i jack my jimmy


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lolwut 

woodgrain ftw


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I was hoping for some real photos  

What happened to the vette wheels?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe tomorrow. I only have two ARE wheels so I still have the other wheels on the other side.. both are factory c4 corvette wheels so same exact fitment


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> maybe tomorrow. I only have two ARE wheels so I still have the other wheels on the other side.. both are factory c4 corvette wheels so same exact fitment


 Why only two? I said RS' on AZ haha I forgot they were ARE wheels.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Why only two? I said RS' on AZ haha I forgot they were ARE wheels.


 20 bucks Alex over here bought the set of 2 ARE's on ebay....


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

yup, exactly.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> yup, exactly.


 nailed that ****.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

that's like guessing if kim kardashian has sucked a black dick


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> that's like guessing if kim kardashian has sucked a black dick


 Very well described.


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

because I got bored :wave:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

let's play a game... whose lousy fitment is this?! 


 



:sly:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> that's like guessing if kim kardashian has sucked a black dick


 rarely.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 20 bucks Alex over here bought the set of 2 ARE's on ebay....


 So you bought the other two? I'm so  right now.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> So you bought the other two? I'm so  right now.


 He has 2 on one side and 2 vette wheels still on the other side.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> So you bought the other two? I'm so  right now.


 I wish lol. There was a guy selling just 2 on eBay for very cheap, I was going to buy them when my pies sold, but Alex beat me apparently.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> He has 2 on one side and 2 vette wheels still on the other side.


 Yeah I figured that out. haha 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> I wish lol. There was a guy selling just 2 on eBay for very cheap, I was going to buy them when my pies sold, but Alex beat me apparently.


 Okay makes sense now. :thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

looks sexy, both alex's 

i have an idea, we should have a state college gtg next month when alex comes back. LET'S DO IT


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> looks sexy, both alex's
> 
> i have an idea, we should have a state college gtg next month when alex comes back. LET'S DO IT


 This!!!


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

decisions decisions  

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ctd/3162216375.html


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> looks sexy, both alex's
> 
> i have an idea, we should have a state college gtg next month when alex comes back. LET'S DO IT


 yessssss


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

gallhue said:


> decisions decisions
> 
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ctd/3162216375.html


 that looks clean!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep seeing that craigslist ad. do it 

some quick non iphone pictures..


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

sex.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

you might have to get two more of those... i'm in love


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You NEED two more of those omfg


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Tits.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

oprah winfrey said:


> that looks clean!


 im either thinking white or that dark navy blue color


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

a dark blue would look sweet as well 

who wants to buy me these?! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-OEM...ies&hash=item35be792ede&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> You NEED two more of those omfg


 This. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> a dark blue would look sweet as well
> 
> who wants to buy me these?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-OEM...ies&hash=item35be792ede&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1054


 I'll buy you those if you buy me tires


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I hope I find another guy randomly selling two. I like them so much better than the other wheels 

cracked my oil pan yesterday  hoping to successfully patch it tonight.. definitely putting my skid plate on that gear gave me


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

Ryro said:


> because I got bored :wave:


 DOPE!


----------



## subaru>vw (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm retiring this account after this post. i figured the last, should be the most meaningful, so it goes to you :heart:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

you should have kept that username forever. now you look like a noob


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

you neeed to get 2 more of those asap. your car looks soo good. 
andddd i need to get air ride.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

cool car, punk. wanna race? 



















automatic. more than you can afford, pal


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

soon. I wish that wheel was woodgrain


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^ You ****ing need that.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i love that wheel, impossible to find though 

i like my radio controls too much to do the swap i think


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadpro-RPS...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f19d96567 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

PLEASE get those monster mats too.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

**** yea alex, nice find :thumbup: 

marc those mats don't do it for me hahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> **** yea alex, nice find :thumbup:
> 
> marc those mats don't do it for me hahaha


 I'll make sure to get my shoes muddy as **** next time i get in your car


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i'll slap your phillies hat right off that blonde little head of yours


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> i'll slap your phillies hat right off that blonde little head of yours


 I'll make sure to not wear it...psh


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

just bring blunts and everything will be cool, muddy shoes and all!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> just bring blunts and everything will be cool, muddy shoes and all!


 go to vagfair *****


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> just bring blunts and everything will be cool, muddy shoes and all!


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

I realized that you still have my belt, but you can just have it haha it's an honor


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i was gonna send you a picture of it the other day when i realized i had it hahaha, it's rolled up in my top drawer


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice soccer mom wagon bruh.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Nice soccer mom wagon bruh.


 you wanna start something tough guy? 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

picture day


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

the pictures turned out great, and I look goofy as f_u_ck 

by the way who's touareg are you parked next to? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

you guys suck you should've been at vagfair. Marc is gay to he came but didn't hang out with us.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

12 pictures of the left side of Alex's car LOL


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

What's the GTF of the Santorin sedan?


----------



## Hartmann420 (Dec 28, 2011)

where did you get those mudflaps? beautiful car by the way


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> you guys suck you should've been at vagfair. *Marc is gay to he came but didn't hang out with us.*


I'm sorry.


----------



## jaystellato (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah you guys should have been at vagfair! i'm about to make a thread on here cause subarus are lame and i wanna be more like you :heart:

nick, sell me your wheels.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

everything is for sale for the right price!

except these are my only wheels for this car hahahaha


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Alex's car is so photogenic :heart:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

meloman said:


> Alex's car is so photogenic :heart:


You mean only from the left side?


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

What happened to the headlights of the avant?

Nice pics tho:thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

JJ. said:


> What happened to the headlights of the avant?
> 
> Nice pics tho:thumbup:


what do you mean? the driver's side is getting foggy and I want to open it up and make it clear again soon if that's what you're talking about


I was bored and up early

















these and the last pictures are with $20 ebay 5mm spacers thumbup on the passenger's side. they're 5x112 so under the adapters. should have gotten 3 or 4 to be perfectly even but oh well. rear quarter just barely sat on the lip of the wheel before pulling it a tiny bit. so 9.5 et28/18d et23/13p. also new bra thanks to nick 

time to install my 8" sub, skid plate, new flex pipe and remount sideskirts. back to state college tomorrow! :snowcool:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

forgot to mention I put these in recently too  selling my old rears to CrAZY_EuRo :thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

ready, set, go.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Find two more of those ARE wheels already. The mismatch wheels is sooooooo duece40.

:laugh:


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

I award you all the high fives. This car is low like the best of them. :thumbup:


----------



## kriptonik. (Apr 30, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> what do you mean? the driver's side is getting foggy and I want to open it up and make it clear again soon if that's what you're talking about


Yeah, exactly what I'm talking about

Oh, and I spotted the avant on a dutch ebay kinda site which advertises with airride..

http://link.marktplaats.nl/588817745 sue them if they didn't ask permission for this:laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

our new *****


















and this *****


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick with the ugly ass flip flops


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nick with the ugly ass flip flops


No sweats no care.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

This just keeps getting better.


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> This just keeps getting better.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Love these 4


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

aledelic42 said:


> forgot to mention I put these in recently too  selling my old rears to CrAZY_EuRo :thumbup:


Glad i could help you dude!


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Nick with the ugly ass flip flops


He has a sweet shirt, though


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

B cruisin


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

who drives that dumb bmw


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicks shoe game is fire. First the flippy flops and now the OG cortez's


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice shots! :thumbup: 
When editing, did you only up the contrast and sharpness?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Ohai there marc  

btw you car is soo clean except for that door ding


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Ohai there marc
> 
> btw you car is soo clean except for that door ding


 
Thanks buddy... thats my SOWO souvenir...hopefully i get the dents fixed over winter when i go bags.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

atleast it isnt as bad as alex's dent :laugh:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

marc's car is wicked clean aside from his door ding and fender 

50 minute work day and i have tomorrow off, **** yea


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^ no gay at all. ^^^


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ So much awesomeness in one post :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

See you all at H2O:thumbup:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> See you all at H2O:thumbup:


 :beer::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> ^ So much awesomeness in one post :thumbup:


 Agreed. 

My favorite picture is of Nick and Dave holding hands...awwww so cute :heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My favorite picture is of Nick and Dave holding hands...awwww so cute :heart:


 you jealous chris?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> you jealous chris?


  maybe.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i see a a6 creepin in the back there


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

I miss you guys  

I might be up next week though


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

cool car ryro. do me a favor? finish it!


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

mark6kevin said:


> cool car ryro. do me a favor? finish it!


 the bumper and fender came off today, I'm sanding them and my skirts and valences tomorrow, getting all that shit painted this week, then I'll just be waiting on the wheels 


:beer:


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

bringing the s4 up to state college next week if all goes to plan.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

nick snuck onto the bag riders facebook.
nice picture


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

if all goes according to plan

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...odyStyleCodes=WAGON&listingId=319018649&Log=0


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## Hartmann420 (Dec 28, 2011)

i saw your friend with the silver S4 at a sonic car meet yesterday


----------



## prodigee (Jan 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

i better see everyone next weekend, the blunt river will be flowing, generously #iknownickbroderick :beer: :beer: :beer: :wave:


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll be in the condo with james so I finally get to meet you guys. Just got my wife's car low tonight:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bluntsonbluntsonbluntsonbluntsonblunts...ya heard?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Bluntsonbluntsonbluntsonbluntsonblunts...ya heard?


 I thought you were quitting :sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I thought you were quitting :sly:


 I quit for like 5 days........


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I quit for like 5 days........


 all the blunts marc, all of them. :laugh: me and wes are gonna be there friday with the rest of our crew! i missed everyone at wf, so hopefully i'll see you guys. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I quit for like 5 days........


 Giver upper.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Giver upper.


 Im sorry chris


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

what a good ass weekend :heart:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Now everyone needs to go to SoWo in May :thumbup: Alex, Marc and Dave know it's a blast


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Yeah I think I like sowo more than h20i. COuld just be my car situation at h20 causing this. 

Also damn I need to hang with you guys more. And move to the east coast


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah alex get on that ****


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

pos blackberry pic


----------



## Hartmann420 (Dec 28, 2011)

Where did you guys get your tires stretched?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

a local tire shop here in town.

random pictures from the other night

cool trucks










cool mk4's










cool wagons and an e46










cool scoob










cool wheel gap










cool kfc bowls










cool










kinda cool










cool homies










and this guy in our complex just finished painting his jeep 










:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy sh*t coolest jeep paint job ever!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

for real i got so excited when he told me what he was doing to it

my friend sent me this random rolling video from over the summer. i wish my car was clean and the video was better hahahaha there's a longer one too but for some reason it uploaded to youtube sideways...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFICtzybXaA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

****


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fug it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjsJlg2iqY8&feature=plcp


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That jeep looks awesome.


----------



## colebondo (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice meeting you tonight man!  see you around :beer:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I seriously laughed at all the "cool" headlines for those pics. The paint scheme for the Jeep is awesome, as already mentioned.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool post Nick.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:

been looking for winter wheels since the stockers were stolen

originally wanted 18's for looks but snow tires are way too expensive, so 17's it'll be. i really want these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Mer...032&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=320907634853&


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

22s all year


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fronts are getting close to cords and i'd like to be able to align my car for the 4 times that i have to drive 8 hours on the highway this winter haha. plus i like being able to drive like a douche in the winter!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we just baked out the bathroom


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> we just baked out the bathroom


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

new seasonal smilies :vampire: umpkin:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bought a couple of those ML wheels, now i need to find two others that are cheap hahaha

geoff posted some pics on fb from h2o, they're awesome!




























i need air!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Camera sucks wheels in 5mm I swear


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

haha nah, that's the ****ty side / 4 people in the car = camber and tuck


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

shoulda told alex's fat ass to get out of the car then. :laugh:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting out of that parking lot ****ing sucked.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Getting out of that parking lot ****ing sucked.


hahaha, i scraped a bit but have plenty of clearance so it wasn't too bad. being slammed would have sucked


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I mean it's still sexy as **** :heart:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> hahaha, i scraped a bit but have plenty of clearance so it wasn't too bad. being slammed would have sucked


I had my Avant at 22.25 GTF for H20. I nearly got stuck leaving that **** haha.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ChampagneA4 said:


> I had my Avant at 22.25 GTF for H20. I nearly got stuck leaving that **** haha.


but it looks so good


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> but it looks so good


But nick....your a *****


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> But nick....your a *****


lmfao

i love you ****** ass white boy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Some old dude called me a douchebag when I drug my floor pan into a resteraunt parking lot at h20.. I got completely stuck on the way out and had to tell everyone to get out


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Some old dude called me a douchebag when I drug my floor pan into a resteraunt parking lot at h20.. I got completely stuck on the way out and had to tell everyone to get out


he was right about the douche thing, but for all the wrong reasons

umpkin:


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Guess who's in your bed right now while your out making money for the fam....


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

I miss you guys


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss you too *****. come to state college soon


baby k  the sky kept changing today

























































:heart:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

alex your pictures never disappoint :heart:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome pics. no double rainbow?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick…..the sweatpants and penny loafers scream, "I'm high and I have a pocket full of sticky nug, come arrest me I dare you"

:heart::vampire::heart:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

so much WIN


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Nick…..the sweatpants and penny loafers scream, "I'm high and I have a pocket full of sticky nug, come arrest me I dare you"
> 
> :heart::vampire::heart:


lmao

they're my new slippers, comfy as a motha and rubber bottoms. you better believe i'm wearing them everywhere.

i stopped smoking too btw




































































































for a few hours

:thumbup:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Nick&#133;..the sweatpants and penny loafers scream, "I'm high and I have a pocket full of sticky nug, come arrest me I dare you"
> 
> :heart::vampire::heart:


Funniest thing I heard all day :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i snagged a set of 4 snow tires today!

235/45 Semperit Sport Grip, 80% tread for $295! i never heard of that brand but after some googling i learned they're owned by Continental and all the reviews for those particular snow tires were awesome. i can't wait to try them out


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i snagged a set of 4 snow tires today!
> 
> 235/45 Semperit Sport Grip, 80% tread for $295! i never heard of that brand but after some googling i learned they're owned by Continental and all the reviews for those particular snow tires were awesome. i can't wait to try them out


get em on, monday is coming quick


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Having one set of wheels for all year around :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> get em on, monday is coming quick


LOL i know right, i still need to buy two more winter wheels... waiting on another check from work, i pushed back my insurance payment and will just make rent this month to pay for all this winter mode bull**** hahaha

:banghead:

marc miller you're a fruitcup. i thought about running these wheels all year, but my front tires need to be replaced pretty badly, and since i want to upgrade to 9.5's up front i thought it would be pointless to buy new tires for the winter... plus i'm raising my car a bit for the winter so i can get an alignment and ride smooothly all the way home for thanksgiving and christmas


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

miss you guys


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

you and your wet paint should come to state college


umpkin:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aii, i got some disappointing news about the tires i bought the other day. 3 of them didn't pass the tests they do before shipping them, so i just got my money refunded.

in a panic to get this all done before i go home for thanksgiving, i googled and craiglisted for an hour before coming across a set of 4 nearly new snow tires for 225  i texted the guy and he said he wouldn't ship them  but then we kept texting and he said he would... the tires are 25 pounds a piece so shipping would be almost 200 bucks, not worth it. he offered to meet me in binghamton, but i don't think a 6 hour round trip is worth it.

flustered, i began hitting the bong when a fantastic idea popped into my head.

"i have car friends in binghamton!"

so i sent that mother****er a text asking if he'd be willing to meet me halfway once the guy drops the tires off at his house, he was all for it so i asked the other guy if he'd still be willing to do that and he said fa sho.

so now instead of paying 311 shipped for tires, i'm getting some for 245 picked up and i get a nice blunt cruise out of it. woooooohoooooooo!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

buying 17s makes me miss my b5 :'(


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How wide?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

17x8.5 +52 marc haha

parked at the new wash the other day, wheel was almost tucking due to uneven parking lot, i loved it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love you and your obsession with mercedes wheels


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i decided i'm only gonna run mercedes wheels until i don't like what i see anymore hahahaha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> i decided i'm only gonna run mercedes wheels until i don't like what i see anymore hahahaha


This is good for every reason


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

check out this video with our friend alex


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> 17x8.5 +52 marc haha
> 
> parked at the new wash the other day, wheel was almost tucking due to uneven parking lot, i loved it


I really like the way Mercedes wheels look on avants. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NickBroderick said:


> 17x8.5 +52 marc haha



whenever you get bored....send 'em my way.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

adventures are lacking here in PA

last night we took a "quick" trip to scranton to pick up my snows










this morning i took them to get mounted










well that doesn't look good at all










and neither does this really










comfortable as **** now that it's 1.5" higher and on 45 series instead of 35, but snows tires are loud and squirmy


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Didn't realize the axles are the close on c5s


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wtf can you do about that Nick? Looks like its gonna rub through the spring


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Uh oh I don't like the look of that Nicky poo. Is it only on the one side?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm interested to see how you solve that axle rubbing issue. Also, that video was pretty good, especially the end. But goddamn that song is over played.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> well that doesn't look good at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time for bags :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

axle problem is pretty simple, get a shorter spring with the same rate, raise the perch and still be low.










the look is growing on me, at least for winter. the front fitment is pretty impressive for fat tires and ****ty offset wheels hahahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You need bags.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> You need bags.


yea okay. that convinced me to save up this winter. BRING ON THE SNOW I NEED SOME GOOD TIPS AT WORK FOR AIR.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> yea okay. that convinced me to save up this winter. BRING ON THE SNOW I NEED SOME GOOD TIPS AT WORK FOR AIR.


Bagged audi buddies


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it'll probably never happen


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> it'll probably never happen


Your a failure


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

DSC_0980 by Woofed, on Flickr


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

seein your coil spring pic is making me rethink gettin a a6 avant next or grabbin up a 01 pelican i found


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it's a pretty simple solution to fix that problem, and unless you want to tuck most of the tire you won't run into SPRING rubbage hahaha. but pelicans are cool, i saw a pelican avant when i was home for thanksgiving


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

gallhue said:


> time for bags :thumbup:


 What coils? If u had helpers u could remove them and raise the adjuster. But then again if u had helpers u probably already removed them


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Ryro (Apr 26, 2010)

this thread sux dix


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-American-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2e045ba8&vxp=mtr

Get a matching set already! :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-American-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2e045ba8&vxp=mtr
> 
> Get a matching set already! :thumbup:


local pick up only. In georgia.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> local pick up only. In georgia.


Says you can arrange shipping. That be expensive though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pshhhhhhhh thoseee are sick


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Says you can arrange shipping. That be expensive though.





MarcMiller said:


> Pshhhhhhhh thoseee are sick


Aint nothing expensive for some rare wheels. F**k man, i wish my wheels were sold already 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> local pick up only. In georgia.





crazexr7 said:


> Says you can arrange shipping. That be expensive though.


I'm sure you could work something out. Still cheap for a set of 4 rare wheels in mint condition.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea you all are just lucky I am broke because I would have snatched those already lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yea you all are just lucky I am broke because I would have snatched those already lol


Whore


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

whaddup doe :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone have a lower grille they don't need?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> anyone have a lower grille they don't need?


What happened


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

alex i do not.




hello everyone!!! coming up this weekend


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> anyone have a lower grille they don't need?


My local junkyard has a few b5s with them 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## littlefox (Jun 4, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Great shot. Now clean your wheels!!!! :laugh::wave::heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Great shot. Now clean your wheels!!!! :laugh::wave::heart:


I washed his car yesterday..this is one day of driving...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I washed his car yesterday..this is one day of driving...


He must have the cheap-o brake pads because his brake dust is insane.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/8375624394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielan_prince/8374170925/


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Oooooh, new wallpapers  

Shots are sick!

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Sparks!!!!


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Nice pics! The 2nd one would have been sweet if it had some sparkage in it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> today is like christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if only i knew 11 months from this picture my **** would look like this


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MINT!


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Whats causing the rubbing issue, if the coils were made for the car? Too low?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea, the 6 months of "low" driving did a number on my collars, perch and spring. the weather must have caused the weakened spring to snap. 

it rubbed immensely and nearly tucked 17s


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lololololololol


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Damn, this makes me a little weary of buying coils for my A6 later


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

:thumbdown:

and ****ing audi making this drain under the battery so easily cloggable. while my car sat for weeks the backed up water overflowed into my passenger foot area. thank god for the steamer at work or else i'd have quite a wet mess in there.


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Geez big guy you're not having the best of luck 


Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk because Spencer hates Tapatalk.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Is there no way to avoid rubbing the perches? That seems a little odd especially since I see a lot of slammed A6s or is it just a wagon thing...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Baby Kito said:


> Geez big guy you're not having the best of luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk because Spencer hates Tapatalk.


it felt that way for a bit! but now that my car is back up and running and everything is taken care of, i love it again! haha, at least i know now that the drain under the battery won't be clogged ever again, or at least for years to come.

as for the perches chris, i think the only way is air or shorter springs. i know of some other guys that have run into the rubbing problem, but most a6 owners aren't low enough to have it be a problem. at least from what i can see around the forums


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NickBroderick said:


> it felt that way for a bit! but now that my car is back up and running and everything is taken care of, i love it again! haha, at least i know now that the drain under the battery won't be clogged ever again, or at least for years to come.
> 
> as for the perches chris, i think the only way is air or shorter springs. i know of some other guys that have run into the rubbing problem, but most a6 owners aren't low enough to have it be a problem. at least from what i can see around the forums


Well if thats the case, order some short springs from bc racing..?

Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Chuckdee said:


> Well if thats the case, order some short springs from bc racing..?
> 
> Sent from outer space via Tapatalk


i've been lazily looking for shorter springs


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bag it and call it a day. :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

chocolate rain

8" springs, 2 inches shorter than the H&R's. 550 spring rate woohoo










three inches of thread left and it hadn't settled yet...










flippin these bitches tomorrow










found a crack in one of my fronts, half inch, lip only on the inside. gonna get the welded soon

cleaned the damn things for the weekend mounting!










tax return money will be going to either a cupra r lip, brushed mirror covers, tint, or new tires. or all of the above.

hahahahaha woooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Nice Nick! Still rubbing the rear axles, or no?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

xdewaynex said:


> Nice Nick! Still rubbing the rear axles, or no?


no way, and i won't rub all summer when i lower the rear


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Awesome man. So the shorter springs, and not having the perches so low, are a big factor then?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

xdewaynex said:


> Awesome man. So the shorter springs, and not having the perches so low, are a big factor then?


yes, car rides better than ever


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Agreed.


Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk because Spencer hates Tapatalk.


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh hi guysssss. Good seeing you today. :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i miss you guys 

:heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the end. it was fun. :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Alex sold his car? 

Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Chuckdee said:


> Alex sold his car?
> 
> Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


 That's not it, though he did buy an Infiniti the other day


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> the end. it was fun. :heart:


 What the H is going on??


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

graduated?


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

hi everyone :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I moved out of state college for at least the summer. I have one more semester to take which will be next spring but nick won't be there  we'll have more adventures though


I got a new job and a new car. I love it 









the b5 is still around too


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice infinity. I like those older ones boxy shape and styling.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its been fun guys lol


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

hey guys! i bought an avant, and its ****ing perfect, what coilovers should i get? i cant find ultra lows for an avant quattro, can anyone help? lolz n00b :beer::beer::wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

birth control said:


> hey guys! i bought an avant, and its ****ing perfect, what coilovers should i get? i cant find ultra lows for an avant quattro, can anyone help? lolz n00b :beer::beer::wave:


The avant is the same as a sedan.


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> The avant is the same as a sedan.


Word, are ultra lows the best bang for my buck, like do they even go low for b5s?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

birth control said:


> Word, are ultra lows the best bang for my buck, like do they even go low for b5s?












You tell me, I bottomed my ultras


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You tell me, I bottomed my ultras


Might be low not sure if parked on grade. Alex your dd gtf is mind boggling !


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> the b5 is still around too



404 LOW NOT FOUND. Please add some low and try again.




Car looks great congrats!


Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

D3ZAudi said:


> Might be low not sure if parked on grade. Alex your dd gtf is mind boggling !


It's on a flat surface in that pic, just under 22gtf is pretty crazy. I know aledelic42 always calls me a bitch since he rolls at like 21, but he also has bags and bags are for bitches :laugh:


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's on a flat surface in that pic, just under 22gtf is pretty crazy. I know aledelic42 always calls me a bitch since he rolls at like 21, but he also has bags and bags are for bitches :laugh:


Kool man, thanks, that's about where I wanna be, I'm comin from the mk3 world so low isn't really an issue, I just wanna be sure the coils I end up buying get me low in the back considering its an avant :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

birth control said:


> Kool man, thanks, that's about where I wanna be, I'm comin from the mk3 world so low isn't really an issue, I just wanna be sure the coils I end up buying get me low in the back considering its an avant :beer:


Stop saying considering it's an avant, have you not seen the avant in this thread? I'm telling you the avant suspension is identical to the sedan


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Stop saying considering it's an avant, have you not seen the avant in this thread? I'm telling you the avant suspension is identical to the sedan


Truth. Idk why it would be any different. 

Posted via Tapatalk...follow me on instagram: dr_pistachio


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> It's on a flat surface in that pic, just under 22gtf is pretty crazy. I know aledelic42 always calls me a bitch since he rolls at like 21, but he also has bags and bags are for bitches :laugh:


You know you're sometimes jelly of my ability to air up an inch even if it's just for five seconds  riding high is for bitches who the **** cares what kind of suspension the car is on

Gabe like he said avant wont make any noticeable difference on how low the car will go. A bunch of companies have avant specific suspension but most people don't even pay attention to that. The springs are just slightly stiffer. Either way, you have an avant which is heavier than a sedan so it wouldn't be any higher because of that..


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> You know you're sometimes jelly of my ability to air up an inch even if it's just for five seconds  riding high is for bitches who the **** cares what kind of suspension the car is on
> 
> Gabe like he said avant wont make any noticeable difference on how low the car will go. A bunch of companies have avant specific suspension but most people don't even pay attention to that. The springs are just slightly stiffer. Either way, you have an avant which is heavier than a sedan so it wouldn't be any higher because of that..


Word, h&r's it is. Input appreciated, hope to see ya'll soon :thumbup: I really just wanted to verify that the "sedan specific" coilovers would be able to go a low as I'd like them to in the rear


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

dope automobiles


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> You know you're sometimes jelly of my ability to air up an inch even if it's just for five seconds  riding high is for bitches who the **** cares what kind of suspension the car is on


Alright, sometimes I'm jelly.


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

:wave: :beer:


----------



## CELison (Mar 28, 2012)

Me and nick were riddin around and gettin it Sat. B5 stuffs


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What's up mahfukkkasss


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

got tired of the jetta already i see


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gallhue said:


> got tired of the jetta already i see


 I started to hate red so much i couldnt handle it. 
Now im in that VR world eace:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I started to hate red so much i couldnt handle it.
> Now im in that VR world eace:


 get back into a b5 a4.


----------



## kriptonik. (Apr 30, 2009)

I miss Nick and Alex. :sly:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

hey alex. how did you get your rear view mirror of the windsheild?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

nevermind, i figured it out


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

roll call for h2oi ? :beer:


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Me and James will be heading down Thursday night


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

birth control said:


> roll call for h2oi ? :beer:


 :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we'll be there in nick's car 

for anyone not following me on instagram, I got some shiny 19" maybach wheels recently


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Those wheels looks snazzy.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I've always had a thing for maybach wheels. Be nice if they made the 62 wheel in a decent width :screwy:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I dunno. it would be pretty hard to drive dumped on wider 19s. I wish they weren't et67 but the convex-ness is pretty cool. I'm excited to not have tire stretch too. can't decide if I should go with 215/35 or 225/35... I want 225s but not sure if there will be enough room for them


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybachs


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have no idea when they will even be on. I've only driven the audi twice since I got the infiniti in april  I only see it on weekends now too. I've always liked those wheels and work sent me to the area where the seller of lives. the deal was too tempting to pass at under 5% of what mercedes charges for a set :laugh:

Nick and I are going to h2o together again so we'll see you fools there :snowcool:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> :
> Nick and I are going to h2o together again so we'll see you fools there :snowcool:


I'm bringing my bong.
That is all I need to say.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

what's a bong?


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

oh herrrroooooo


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

bumping this up because all you fool's need to come to RI for New England Dustoff!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bump :vampire:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i love coming on here and seeing this thread.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish we had more updates 

this summer


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I hear talk of the avant resurrection...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> I hear talk of the avant resurrection...


I doubt it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i miss this whole state college era where i just went and smoked and cruised and took pictures all weekend. i miss the **** out of nickbroderick... These days were the ****.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to school in state college now. I see Nick roll around every once in a while, but there are no B5s left here. And no avants. You guys should come down to one of the car meets


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ia4Dfyl0Zg
> 
> happy saturday :wave:


You kids and your pre-facelift cars.
(This is from page 5)

:laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

April 30th, big meet in State College, Bryce Jordan Center :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1713679265512996/


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

Might have to make the drive:thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> April 30th, big meet in State College, Bryce Jordan Center :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1713679265512996/


Incase anyone was planning on coming to this, I just wanted to let you know the date has been changed to the 29th, Eisenhower parking deck


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Where is this?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

P Q said:


> Where is this?


Tomorrow at Penn State University. Weather is not looking good. Looking like rain and 50's. I'm assuming it will be smaller because of it, but typically a decent turn out. Moved into the Eisenhower Parking deck for the weather and because there is a concert near the Bryce Jordan Center.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ah ok, not making that lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Jagla (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone know what size adapters Nick was runnin with those corvette wheels?

Picking up the same set of wheels and wanting to not mess around with fitment too much.

:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

bump :wave:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

rumor is, Alex has new wheels


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

🥸


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Can we get the band back together?


----------

